# +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!!



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*MASON-TECH.com* is proud to offer our BRAND NEW Air Struts and Air Bags!! We've been working long hours designing, developing, road testing and bashing on our new struts and bags and we think you'll like what we have come up with!
...........................................
*>>>>>>>FREE GROUND SHIPPING on all orders placed through Sunday, November 29!!!<<<<<<<**
*Front Air Struts*
Strut housings produced in-house using seamless heavy wall DOM tubing and laser cut components

Modular design for easy service/maintenance

Housings are completely TIG fixture welded and machined to exacting tolerances

Bilstein *Sport* internals valved for excellent handling and great ride. While we could have used less expensive, low-line Bilstein internals like some other manufacturers, we chose to use their top-shelf Sports for unequaled ride and performance.

Exclusive Mason-Tech/Universal Air bags with CNC-machined billet aluminum end caps

Aircraft-quality O-rings

Bag placement optimized for handling, ride quality AND the lowest drop available

Clearance for many 19" wheel/tire combos on mk4/mk5/B6 Passat, up to 18" on mk2/mk3/Corrado

6.5" of total travel

Accepts 1/4"NPT male fittings

Braided stainless leader lines included

Stainless steel bolts

Strut bearing assemblies included

Beautiful, super-durable finish (custom colors available upon request)

All components made in the USA (except the German-built Bilstein internals)

3-5 business day turnaround on all orders

*We are currently building struts and bag kits and will begin shipping orders approximately 7/27/09!!!*
















...........................................
*FRONT STRUT APPLICATIONS*








*mk5 Rabbit/GTI/Jetta, Eos, B6 Passat*
Rabbit/GTI/Jetta 2005-09, all models including R32
Eos, all
Passat, 2005-up
With proper frame notching and adequate tire-to-fender clearance, these struts will easily tuck 18" wheels!
*mk5 Rabbit/GTI/Jetta, Eos, B6 Passat Front Air Struts -  $999.99/pair -  Buy Now!*

..................................................................................









*mk4 Golf/Jetta*
99.5-2005, all models including R32
With proper frame notching and adequate tire-to-fender clearance, these struts will easily tuck 18" wheels!
*mk4 Golf/Jetta Front Air Struts -  $999.99/pair -  Buy Now!*

..................................................................................









*mk2/mk3 Golf/Jetta, Corrado VR6/G60, B3/4 Passat*
mk2 Golf/Jetta, all 1985-92
mk3 Golf/Jetta, all 1993-99
Corrado, all 1989-1995
Passat, all 1990-97
With proper frame notching and adequate tire-to-fender clearance, these struts will easily tuck 16" wheels!
*mk2/3 Golf/Jetta, Corrado, B3/4 Passat Front Air Struts -  $999.99/pair -  Buy Now!*

..................................................................................








*Rear Air Bags (mk4, mk5, B6 Passat, Eos)*
Billet 6061 T-6 aluminum upper and lower mounts machined in-house

Firestone bags

Modular design for easy air bag maintenance/replacement (if needed)

Super low drop

Active height designed for great ride and handling

Accepts 1/4"NPT male fittings (90 degree swivel fittings included)

Bolt-in fitment - no cutting or welding required

All components made in the USA

3-5 business day turnaround on all orders

















..................................................................................
*REAR AIR BAG APPLICATIONS*

*mk5 Rabbit/GTI/Jetta, Eos, B6 Passat*
Rabbit/GTI/Jetta 2005-09, all models except R32 & Jetta Wagon
Eos, all
Passat, 2005-up
*mk5 Rabbit/GTI/Jetta, Eos, B6 Passat Rear Air Bags -  $399.99/pair -  Buy Now!*
..................................................................................
*mk4 Golf/Jetta*
Gold/Jetta, 1999.5-2005, all models except R32
*mk4 Golf/Jetta Rear Air Bags -  $399.99/pair -  Buy Now!*
..................................................................................








*Rear Air Struts (mk2, mk3, Corrado, B3/4 Passat)* - photos coming soon!
Constructed from Air Lift's tried and true Chapman rear strut

Lower mounts completely TIG fixture welded from DOM seamless tubing

Poly lower mount bushings included

Super low drop

Active height designed for great ride and handling

Bolt-on design

Accepts 1/4"NPT male fittings (90 degree swivel fittings included)


*mk2/mk3 Golf/Jetta, Corrado VR6/G60, B3/4 Passat*
mk2 Golf/Jetta, all 1985-92
mk3 Golf/Jetta, all 1993-99
Corrado, all 1989-1995
Passat, all 1990-97
*mk2/3 Golf/Jetta, Corrado, B3/4 Passat Rear Air Struts -  $479.99/pair -  Buy Now!*
...........................................








*Check out our entire line of air management components including the incredible AccuAir line!  Click Here!*
...........................................

*We also manufacture many other unique products like Billet Crakpipes and Sumpsaver Skidplates. Check it all out at  MASON-TECH.com*
You may order online 24/7 at our secure webstore by following the links above or you may email us any time at [email protected]
...........................................
* *To receive FREE SHIPPING in the USA*, you must select "USA Air Ride FREE Shipping" method when completing your order online. Shipping to Canada is $50 and you must select "Canada - Air Ride Special Shipping" method when completing your order online.


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:10 AM 11-18-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! ([email protected])*

Very nice fellas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (Still Fantana)*

Cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Those old Audi mounts work on the mk5 too?


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Finally some competition for bagyard! You guys have to keep each other moving forward. Nice price too.


----------



## 00golfgls (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*

I'm definitely going to placing an order soon. Everything looks great and much cheaper than bagyard. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Bump!!! Thanks Scott!


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (dub-Nation)*

great job scott http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 00boraslow (May 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (psi glx)*


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Looks great Scott, It makes me want to get new struts


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

any plans to manufacture a R32 rear bag setup?


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (Squillo)*

any pics of these on a MkV? The quality looks amazing (as to be expected from you guys), but those front struts look kind of big, especially now that theres no bearing relocation kit or coilover body.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (guesswho)*

any detailed shots of the nut that holds the strut bushing in place?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

looks great. I was just inquiring about these last night.


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

wow, great prices
what kind of shocks are recommnded?


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*

sick.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Those old Audi mounts work on the mk5 too?

That they do...







They provide even more drop for our already very low Air Struts...

_Quote, originally posted by *cigarnut81* »_Finally some competition for bagyard! You guys have to keep each other moving forward. Nice price too.

Thanks for the positive words, Bagyard is a great company and progression is always a great thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *00golfgls* »_I'm definitely going to placing an order soon. Everything looks great and much cheaper than bagyard. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sounds good







Let us know if you have any questions regarding the product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *capt2.slow* »_any plans to manufacture a R32 rear bag setup?

They are being worked on this week and should be available VERY soon... http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_any pics of these on a MkV? The quality looks amazing (as to be expected from you guys), but those front struts look kind of big, especially now that theres no bearing relocation kit or coilover body.

No photos yet, but when we tested these on a MKV with 225/40/18 tires it pretty much sat on the floor. The photos may make the strut look large, but I assure you this is the shortest the strut housing can possibly without making it useless. We should have updated pics as soon as we start getting these on our cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_any detailed shots of the nut that holds the strut bushing in place?

The struts are designed and machined with this specific strut bearing in mind, but what exactly are you looking for in regards to the top not? If you can let me know, I'll do what I can to answer your question Ryan.









_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_wow, great prices
what kind of shocks are recommnded?

OEM factory struts can be used, but if a more firm and sporty ride is desired we recommend a rear Bilstein sport damper.
Thanks for the comments guys and let us know if you have any questions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (capt2.slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *capt2.slow* »_any plans to manufacture a R32 rear bag setup?

x2. I spoke to Matt and he said the MK1 TT shouldn't be a problem. I'm assuming the MK1 TT is the same suspension as the MK4 R32.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Scott.... I had Greg, Sam, and Josh from ET saying good job on the low from my car this past weekend from WF... 
Thanks again for your help


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

damn new option for the mk4 rear. and the new fronts look great.


----------



## GrEgStEr (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! ([email protected])*

Finally great quality product made in USA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Fantastisch


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

these look very nice. great work guys.


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









i want these.. yup.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKSUNSHINE* »_Scott.... I had Greg, Sam, and Josh from ET saying good job on the low from my car this past weekend from WF... 
Thanks again for your help









you have these on?! Pics dude, pics!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (GrEgStEr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_damn new option for the mk4 rear. and the new fronts look great.

The great thing about the new Mason-Tech rear bags is that the majority of the bag actually rolls up over the top machined collar instead of typically rolling over the lower collar. This allows the bag to clear chassis and suspension parts when lowering and raising the car that other companies bags may come into contact with. This saves much unneeded wear on the bags and lessens the likeliness of a bag being damaged or blowing out... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *GrEgStEr* »_Finally great quality product made in USA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Fantastisch

Thanks Greg! We're proud of all our new Air Struts... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! ([email protected])*

I can't wait till pay day. I'm gunna order me a pair


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Exclusive Mason-Tech/Universal Air bags with CNC-machined billet aluminum end caps



they look identical to bagyard bags, and the overall design of them too




























_Modified by the.good.gli at 11:09 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (the.good.gli)*

get that crap out of here.
Lets see how many ways you can think of to put a bag on a strut.
There are only so many even possible ways.
I guess H&R, Koni, and Eibach all copied eachothers coil overs as well huh.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

For the MKV's in the link it says "Note: Struts available with optional sway bar mounting brackets"
Are the struts the same length with or without the bracket?
Looking forward to seeing what these can do on a MKV.


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_get that crap out of here.
Lets see how many ways you can think of to put a bag on a strut.
There are only so many even possible ways.
I guess H&R, Koni, and Eibach all copied eachothers coil overs as well huh.

you must have been reading another mason-tech thread cause you just reposted exactly what corrado Sean and Fantana said. We're really on a roll with the copying and pasting. First the struts designs and now the defense tactics.


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (GrEgStEr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrEgStEr* »_Finally great quality product made in USA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Fantastisch

so in other words an inferior product that costs more


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (the.good.gli)*

I can't blame for whole copying, because one little detail is missing/different. 
And this is the cutting-edge construction detail used by bagyard, wherefore i would use bagyard struts again and again withal the higher price.
quality is good, but quality that works unfailing because of mechanically intelligent and innovative production is much better.
no offence ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_For the MKV's in the link it says "Note: Struts available with optional sway bar mounting brackets"
Are the struts the same length with or without the bracket?
Looking forward to seeing what these can do on a MKV. 

They are the same length regardless. Some people just don't want the sway bar brackets, so we offer them both ways.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (the.good.gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.good.gli* »_

they look identical to bagyard bags, and the overall design of them too









_Modified by the.good.gli at 11:09 PM 7-21-2009_

If you look a bit closer they are nowhere near identical. Internally and externally, they are actually quite different. Aside from using Bilstein internals and a Universal Air bag shell, the similarities stop there. We think BY does a great job, but we do our own thing. But thanks for noticing us


----------



## meanopause (Sep 15, 2008)

struts look great!
2 q's
- Compared to BY's squishy 30-35psi, what is the psi at average ride height with these new struts (mkv)?
- What is the diameter for the rear mkv bags? I'm running into rubbing issues with airhouse bags and need something skinner.
on a side note:
I use bagyard struts and I think they're great. However, it kind of makes me sick seeing how this forum is so Bagyard nutswingy. Relax..




_Modified by meanopause at 2:18 AM 7-22-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (meanopause)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meanopause* »_struts look great!
2 q's
- Compared to BY's squishy 30-35psi, what is the psi at average ride height with these new struts (mkv)?
- What are the dimensions for the rear mkv bags?
on a side note:
I use bagyard struts and I love them. However, it kind of makes me sick seeing how this forum is so Bagyard nutswingy. Relax..
_Modified by meanopause at 2:13 AM 7-22-2009_

It's dependent upon your specific ride height, but our goal was 50-65psi.
What exact dimensions are you looking for on the rear bags?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Wow, great stuff.
Just wondering.
Any plans on doing something for the A6 C5 quattro?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (meanopause)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meanopause* »_struts look great!

on a side note:
I use bagyard struts and I think they're great. However, it kind of makes me sick seeing how this forum is so Bagyard nutswingy. Relax..
_Modified by meanopause at 2:18 AM 7-22-2009_

Well, now that there is great products offered in the US, people might not want to wait for BY's and the hype will change, now that Scott and I both offer new products. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PuToA4 (Sep 23, 2008)

and come on... who can resist those neon funky blue struts???
the mason-tech design and quality is just amazing from the pics themselves.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_Wow, great stuff.
Just wondering.
Any plans on doing something for the A6 C5 quattro?

That we are... We will have many new applications being built as early as next month. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Let us know if you have any other questions. Thank you!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (Tri-Lit)*

Amazing products scott. So how hard would it be to make a quick location change to the lower bolt mount location on an mk5 strut to make it work on my MINI?









Lol @ the copy cat claims. Guess they haven't seen an airstrut before


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Amazing products scott. So how hard would it be to make a quick location change to the lower bolt mount location on an mk5 strut to make it work on my MINI?









Lol @ the copy cat claims. Guess they haven't seen an airstrut before









Andrew, we would be proud to help you out with a custom set of front struts your Mini, IM sent! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_matt or scott, can you shed some light into the actual strut construction? in the first post you say that parts are american made apart from the actual bilstein internal components. this would lead me to believe that you are using the strut inserts and not the actual full bilstein strut. in my own close personal ties with bilstein, i know that these sport struts are not cheap by any means and honestly i don't see how you can offer such a great price unless you're using the insert as opposed to the full strut. i'm just curious as to the actual internal construction of these new struts.

Good question, I'd like to know as well.


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

this is a dumb question, but are the prices for the fronts/rear for the pair or for each corner?
Is it $1000 for both front set ups and $400 for both rear set ups?

edit: just saw the first post and it says its for the pair http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
might want to add that to the website, i know i was at least a little bit confused 

/money saving process has begun


_Modified by ZoomBy at 3:46 PM 7-22-2009_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! ([email protected])*

When will we see the new B5 Passat stuff?


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_When will we see the new B5 Passat stuff?









I asked Scott about the B5/B5.5 Passat stuff back in March of 2008 I believe, maybe even earlier...he said within a few months it would be done. So I guess take that for what it is worth. The Passat is the red headed step child of the VW/Audi tuning family, it gets neglected








The new stuff looks nice though and pricing seems competative http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (rollininstyle2004)*

B5s and B6 A4s are pretty much identical, they could kill two birds with one stone!


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_B5s and B6 A4s are pretty much identical, they could kill two birds with one stone!

Yup...I told him there was no readily available kit on the market at that point, but I guess they were busy with other projects. So then I just went ahead and got the first full front and rear set of BagYard's shipped to the states...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_B5s and B6 A4s are pretty much identical, they could kill two birds with one stone!

Hey now!







We are planning on it here VERY soon, once thing at a time Darrick...








I've already got you on the list of guys that we plan on taking care of. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif We'll be talking soon...


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Hey now!







We are planning on it here VERY soon, once thing at a time Darrick...








I've already got you on the list of guys that we plan on taking care of. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif We'll be talking soon... 

i should be on that list. ive been rockin your shît for over a year.... besides, Darrick hates black people


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

needing this new strut setup... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_matt or scott, can you shed some light into the actual strut construction? in the first post you say that parts are american made apart from the actual bilstein internal components. this would lead me to believe that you are using the strut inserts and not the actual full bilstein strut. in my own close personal ties with bilstein, i know that these sport struts are not cheap by any means and honestly i don't see how you can offer such a great price unless you're using the insert as opposed to the full strut. i'm just curious as to the actual internal construction of these new struts.

i'm not trying to be a sh!t disturber but this question still hasn't been answered yet. sounds like a couple people would like to know


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (the.good.gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.good.gli* »_
so in other words an inferior product that costs more

why are u constantly trying to bash some threads, u already wrote a thread on your BY's and then u want to come in here and question another mans lifelong engineering skills.







u obviously have no idea what your talking about if you think this is a bagyard replica...and anyways if u want to start this argument all over than make a thread about it again. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif out of respect for the entire air community that established this forum


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (crippled4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crippled4life* »_
why are u constantly trying to bash some threads, u already wrote a thread on your BY's and then u want to come in here and question another mans lifelong engineering skills.







u obviously have no idea what your talking about if you think this is a bagyard replica...and anyways if u want to start this argument all over than make a thread about it again. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif out of respect for the entire air community that established this forum


i'm not talking directly about these struts, i'm talking about north american made products in general


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (crippled4life)*

Out of curiosity, what would be the main differences between the use of internals found in model-specific Bilsteins versus the internals found in the Bilstein Inserts? Is one set of internals better equipped for the task compared to others? Is the valving comparable? I know the strut inserts are still inverse monotube and are available in the sport valving. The.Good.Gli, any input since you seem interested in the answer?
I know inserts are widely used in race applications and handle those tasks very well. Is there an aspect that would make either set of internals better than the other for air applications besides price?


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (Retromini)*

Actually, I would like to know if I the struts are rebuildable. I know the bags are replaceable, but if I run into problems with the insert, can I replace it?


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (the.good.gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.good.gli* »_
i'm not trying to be a sh!t disturber but this question still hasn't been answered yet. sounds like a couple people would like to know

I think I have been quite about this long enough, If you are happy with your bag yard struts great shout from the roof tops if you want we all understand you are happy( hell I'm happy for you) but I think the nutswinging needs to find a new home. it seems as if Open Road guys answered there own question, maybe he offers a better price because he is only using the insert, which would then mean they then manufacture the rest of the strut, and if he is using the built strut then thats bussiness between Bag Yard and Bilstein, with their dealer pricing and need not rain on Mason-Techs post with the new product launch.
Bottom Line we now have more options for air ride which will benifit all who want to buy air. So if your happy with your bag yards great but quit pissing on another Dubber who is trying to help out the scene.
I am posting this expressing my own feelings and not that of Mason-Tech.


_Modified by Squillo at 9:31 PM 7-22-2009_


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

I got a PM from Matt that answered my question. 
Yes. The struts are rebuildable.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_
i should be on that list. ive been rockin your shît for over a year.... besides, Darrick hates black people









Well then, according to Dave Chappelle some reparations are due!







Screw Darrick then, I'll be moving him down one spot and putting you right at the top.









And thank you to everyone who is showing support with our new launch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif We are very appreciative and are excited to get our own cars set up with the new design. Customers first though, thanks for all the orders!


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_
I think I have been quite about this long enough, If you are happy with your bag yard struts great shout from the roof tops if you want we all understand you are happy( hell I'm happy for you) but I think the nutswinging needs to find a new home. it seems as if Open Road guys answered there own question, maybe he offers a better price because he is only using the insert, which would then mean they then manufacture the rest of the strut, and if he is using the built strut then thats bussiness between Bag Yard and Bilstein, with their dealer pricing and need not rain on Mason-Techs post with the new product launch.
Bottom Line we now have more options for air ride which will benifit all who want to buy air. So if your happy with your bag yards great but quit pissing on another Dubber who is trying to help out the scene.
I am posting this expressing my own feelings and not that of Mason-Tech.

_Modified by Squillo at 9:31 PM 7-22-2009_


yes i do like my bagyards, and yes it's good there is another option for consumers but the question still hasn't been answered. if you are selling a product and are expecting people to buy them, then you should be giving out as much info as you possibly can. that way people can make an informed choice and know exactly what they are buying


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Well then, according to Dave Chappelle some reparations are due!







Screw Darrick then, I'll be moving him down one spot and putting you right at the top.









Reparations!?!? They don't need reparations, they already stole all the white womenz! What are the white guys who like chubby girls gonna do now?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Reparations!?!? They don't need reparations, they already stole all the white womenz! What are the white guys who like chubby girls gonna do now?









I feel sorry for you now Darrick, how can I repair this?







Split the lists maybe...? You are at the top of the "white guys who like chubby chicks" list now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Reparations!?!? They don't need reparations, they already stole all the white womenz! What are the white guys who like chubby girls gonna do now?









HAHAHAHAHAHA OMG funniest thing i've seen on here in awhile














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Reparations!?!? They don't need reparations, they already stole all the white womenz! What are the white guys who like chubby girls gonna do now?









thats soooo not true


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

More competition, better products, better pricing.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (guesswho)*









........to calm down things a lil bit


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (vwnthusiast)*

No Hitler = No VW.
The man was a crazy ass psycopath but without him there would be NO Vw.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That we are... We will have many new applications being built as early as next month. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Let us know if you have any other questions. Thank you!









GREAT! I`ll most definitely get whatever you got for the A6


----------



## GrEgStEr (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_
greg, really dude?









I guess no one got my joke here, maybe cause I'm foreigner







Just watched Bruno last night, figured it was perfect fit







Sorry if people got offended










_Modified by GrEgStEr at 6:14 AM 7-23-2009_


----------



## GrEgStEr (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! ([email protected])*

Nothing, i'm tired of some people just trolling threads and nutswinging left to right. DId not know vortex was serious business, my post been modified now, no need for political discussion. 
ps. if someone has more to say to me, please feel free to IM my, I will be more than happy to assist you 


_Modified by GrEgStEr at 4:37 PM 7-23-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Just a quick reminder. This topic is about Mason techs new struts.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Just a quick reminder. This topic is about Mason techs new struts.

and what I need to sell on craigslist so I can pick up a set in the near future.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

_The views and opinions expressed by others in this post do not necessarily reflect the official policy or position of MASON-Tech._








Anyway... Back on track here.
Andrew, to answer your question, the struts are a modular design. The struts are built around an insert that has been valved and modified for our applications. We think it's a very cost effective way to build what we were after. There are several advantages to this. We manufacture our housings from some pretty burly materials (we've seen the bodies on other air struts bend where the lower bag plate is attached to the main body). Down the road, if for some reason the strut goes bad, you don't have to throw the whole thing away - we can rebuild it quickly, easily and relatively inexpensively. Plus it's environmentally friendly - we don't waste or scrap any materials during manufacturing.
We've been involved in the racing industry for nearly 20 years and have plenty of experience with Bilstein products (as well as Koni, Penske, Afco and many other racing shock absorbers) so it's safe to say we know what we are doing here.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

cant wait to order mine! was going to today, but our Fire Dept. checks are going to be delayed a week because FBI just raided our mayors house and arrested him.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_cant wait to order mine! was going to today, but our Fire Dept. checks are going to be delayed a week because FBI just raided our mayors house and arrested him.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















wow, thats awesome..


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (EuroGruppe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroGruppe* »_
wow, thats awesome..

















i find it pretty amusing myself. lol


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

hallo i am serious interested in an air ride kit for an Audi S3 Quattro 8L Model. 2000 model. If you can make me an good offer, i would like to buy one air ride system to that car.


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: (Audi S-Line)*

you can contact me on [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (Audi S-Line)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi S-Line* »_you can contact me on [email protected]

Email sent!








Thank you for the interest, we will make sure you are taken care of. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Make sure to hit me up whenever you got something ready for the A6 quattro.
[email protected]


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Bump for some well designed air ride gear


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_Make sure to hit me up whenever you got something ready for the A6 quattro.
[email protected]









No prob at all... Email sent now so we can pass on updates in the near future.








Thanks again for the interest! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what is the compressed and fully extended length for the mk2 front struts?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_what is the compressed and fully extended length for the mk2 front struts?

The overall measurements are somewhat irrelevant, but to illustrate the travel I'll show these two pics:








There is still well over 1" of downward travel left at this point. The tires are so large in diameter that they won't allow the car to go any lower.








Every single piece of these struts were engineered to work in harmony to compress as far down as physically possible.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Scott, Can you expand a little on the compressed bag shape. You mentioned that care was taken to get the bag to roll more towards the top of the strut then the bottom. This would mean worlds to mean since I am running a wider square set-up and don't have as much bag to wheel clearance in the front as most.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_Scott, Can you expand a little on the compressed bag shape. You mentioned that care was taken to get the bag to roll more towards the top of the strut then the bottom. This would mean worlds to mean since I am running a wider square set-up and don't have as much bag to wheel clearance in the front as most.

Actually, Matt was referring to the rear bags when he was talking about this subject. However, on the front struts, we placed the lower bag mount to allow enough tire clearance even when the bag rolls over the bottom plate. Basically, if there is tire clearance with the bag inflated (there should be in practically any application), there will be clearance with it deflated and rolled over.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

got ya. I will have to check out a set to see how much clearance I can get.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The overall measurements are somewhat irrelevant, but to illustrate the travel I'll show these two pics:


nevermind then.


----------



## dubnation (Jun 13, 2001)

Hey Scott & Matt, do you have a kit for a B5.5 Passat?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dubnation)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubnation* »_Hey Scott & Matt, do you have a kit for a B5.5 Passat?


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_When will we see the new B5 Passat stuff?










_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Hey now!







We are planning on it here VERY soon, once thing at a time Darrick...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I see nothing in here for me 
eff you Matt http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Kendall (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey Scott!
Can you reply asap when you get a chance?
Thanks
Kendall


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (Kendall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_what is the compressed and fully extended length for the mk2 front struts?

What Scott means by the overall height compressed and decompressed being irrelevant is that the struts are the shortest they can possibly be with the bag being fully compressed at the same time the strut bottoms out. 
IM sent though, we will help you out with any measurements you may need. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks!

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I see nothing in here for me 
eff you Matt http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

Wow, I see how it is now... You get a Benz and frequent a VW forum and expect me to have something here for you? Come on now!








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
You know I've got your back on anything you need... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *Kendall* »_Hey Scott!
Can you reply asap when you get a chance?
Thanks
Kendall

Hey Kendall, I'll make sure Scott gets in contact with you ASAP.
Thanks!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
What Scott means by the overall height compressed and decompressed being irrelevant is that the struts are the shortest they can possibly be with the bag being fully compressed at the same time the strut bottoms out. 
IM sent though, we will help you out with any measurements you may need. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks!


looking for something similar to this
Diameter- bag 5.875"
extended struts, from bottom of strut to top of upper mounting plate: 19.05"
compressed strut, from bottom of strut to top of upper mounting plate: 12.87"


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Wow, I see how it is now... You get a Benz and frequent a VW forum and expect me to have something here for you? Come on now!








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


You know I support you homie!! I know you got something for me


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

(mk2 rear) so are you saying its the same as chapmans or just based off chapmans but better???


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

Scott awesome job man, It's great to see US companies toughing out the air ride game. I still love my bagyards, but if these were out during my time of purchase I would have given it some thought. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

Aren't only screwed connections much more cheaper to repair, rebuild and reliable 
than fix welded parts ?


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

i need tax season again


----------



## MAkie302 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (the fuzzy one)*

anyone with a mk5 have a few shots of these front struts Tryin to see some examples/feedback from others. I've already seen the black mk5 looking for some other pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (gtigotbigturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtigotbigturbo* »_(mk2 rear) so are you saying its the same as chapmans or just based off chapmans but better???

We use the Air-Lift Chapman rear struts and modify them to fit the application perfectly. We have spent a considerable amount of time fine-tuning the design and overall length to get them just right.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (low_quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *low_quattro* »_Aren't only screwed connections much more cheaper to repair, rebuild and reliable 
than fix welded parts ?

I don't fully understand this question/statement.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (MAkie302)*

If time works out for us this week, we will hopefully have some time to snap some mkV pics. If we can't find the time, a couple customers should have some pics by the end of the week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Scott Let me know if you got people out here that need photos for the site.







Us old people need to stick together








Matt Call me later!! We need to chit chat homie.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I dont know if it was in the first thread but if it was I probably missed it.
Are these bags fully collapsable (sp?) or do they have the internal metal sleeve like aerosports?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Appleton)*

Right on, Shawn!
The bags will fully collapse. No internal sleeves needed here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Right on, Shawn!
The bags will fully collapse. No internal sleeves needed here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats f&#king awesome. now i'm even more stoked to get mine this week.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Right on, Shawn!
The bags will fully collapse. No internal sleeves needed here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nice, not that it really matters, but how high do they go compared to your old struts? Is there a lot of range?
Curious to see these on a MKIV.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
Nice, not that it really matters, but how high do they go compared to your old struts? Is there a lot of range?
Curious to see these on a MKIV.

Me too, Matt should hopefully have his wagon bagged soon.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Matt good talk this morning. I am excited to see what these can do. . 
Scott lets have a chat at H2o


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

Hallo Matt
Never heard from you again. You were supoes to give me a price on a complete kit to my 2000 Audi S3. But never heard from you agai


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (Audi S-Line)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Matt good talk this morning. I am excited to see what these can do. . 
Scott lets have a chat at H2o









I'll be at H20i as well bud... We'll have some more chat's then.








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *Audi S-Line* »_Hallo Matt
Never heard from you again. You were supoes to give me a price on a complete kit to my 2000 Audi S3. But never heard from you agai

Hey there Kristian, 
I did reply back to your first message and again the second time over the weekend. I will send it again though no problem, just make sure my email isn't in your junk mail.








Thanks again!


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Mason-Tech http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

monnstaahhhhh


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

any word on those specs yet?
$1500 for Mason Tech vs 2100 for Bagyard sounds nice but it would be nice to know what i am going to get.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nice job guys, gonna sell my GTI VR pay of some bills and get me a set for my MK5 bunny


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

can one of you please contact Kendall @ Clarkdale Motorsport ASAP...
She has been trying to contact you on my behalf for the last 3 or so weeks... I keep bugging her and she is getting no response... So I can stop bugging her can you please contact her... (also so my car can get back on the road again...)
Many thanks...
-Nick


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_any word on those specs yet?
$1500 for Mason Tech vs 2100 for Bagyard sounds nice but it would be nice to know what i am going to get.

No prob at all... I apologize for the delay. 
IM sent.









_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_can one of you please contact Kendall @ Clarkdale Motorsport ASAP...
She has been trying to contact you on my behalf for the last 3 or so weeks... I keep bugging her and she is getting no response... So I can stop bugging her can you please contact her... (also so my car can get back on the road again...)
Many thanks...
-Nick

Nick,
We have tried to call Kendall over and over and we keep getting a recording that her voicemail is not set up. 
We also sent her an email... We will keep trying though.







IM sent...


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:55 PM 7-28-2009_


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Nick,
We have tried to call Kendall over and over and we keep getting a recording that her voicemail is not set up. 
We also sent her an email... We will keep trying though.







IM sent...

_Modified by [email protected] at 1:55 PM 7-28-2009_

Its all taken care of... Cheers thanks for lookin out matt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Looking forward to my new struts!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
Its all taken care of... Cheers thanks for lookin out matt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Looking forward to my new struts!!









No problem, Kendall is great to deal with as well. It was a miscommunication... No biggie.








We are VERY excited for you to receive the new struts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ninja edit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_ninja edit.


----------



## dubdub_337 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Subscribed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'd like to buy a set after I go to California, Vegas and Hawaii the next two months lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (dubdub_337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdub_337* »_Subscribed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'd like to buy a set after I go to California, Vegas and Hawaii the next two months lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sounds like you're all over the place. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
<-- Jealous.








Once you get back just give us a holler and we'll get ya set up...


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

putting my order in for my avant tonight if not tomorrow.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

quick question... will the new rears go lower than the old rear setup?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! ([email protected])*

I might just have to place an order ...


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

damn what a cheaper step up from the signature series, ill be definitely going this route again once i get some money, nice stuff guys!!


----------



## DubbinModz (May 22, 2009)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

Excellant customer service guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IvIikeWhy* »_damn what a cheaper step up from the signature series, ill be definitely going this route again once i get some money, nice stuff guys!!

Mike, Let me know when you get back and i'll get you all setup again


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

will do man


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

will you guys be selling these at VAG-Fair this coming Saturday in PA? i'd like to purchase mine there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_will you guys be selling these at VAG-Fair this coming Saturday in PA? i'd like to purchase mine there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Unfortunately we are just too busy to attend Vagfair this year...








We are extremely excited for H20i though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Just let me know if you would like us to ship your struts as well... I can work something out for ya.


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

anyone have these installed on a mk4 yet?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (ahmetthej3rk)*

Correct me if i'm wrong but i think JDriver1.8t or something like that has the new new


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Correct me if i'm wrong but i think JDriver1.8t or something like that has the new new

That would be true Justin...








With some smaller tires and a few more modifications to the car it would get very low as well. But large tires are his thing... 
Does look good though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Hey Guys. I am itching to convert. Still debating on which car to do first. The Passat or the JTi.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dub-Nation)*

Bernie, JTI sir PLEASE, it needs it


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

wagon gets my vote 
air on your gti







would not fit the theme


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Bernie, JTI sir PLEASE, it needs it











_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_wagon gets my vote 


I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif both you guys.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Can you come visit? There is a show at the end of the month. Bring Matt, dan, and Ivan


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Can you come visit? There is a show at the end of the month. Bring Matt, dan, and 
Ivan

I'll be there in a week... You can wait.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dub-Nation)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub-Nation* »_Hey Guys. I am itching to convert. Still debating on which car to do first. The Passat or the JTi.









Hi Bernie... My vote says JTI


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Thanks Ducky!!! That's my vote too.


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

JTI!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (gtigotbigturbo)*

Lets make it happen then Bernie...








Mason-Tech will make you happy, I assssssure you. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

New Kit ordered, My Sig series w/ Bearing relocation will be for sale as soon as I get it out of the car.
Bump for you guys


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Squillo)*

got the new fronts in. may put them in this weekend if i get a chance.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_New Kit ordered, My Sig series w/ Bearing relocation will be for sale as soon as I get it out of the car.
Bump for you guys

Yessssssss







You're gonna like all the little special details... 

_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_got the new fronts in. may put them in this weekend if i get a chance. 

Lookin forward to it Sean! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You like those CNC billet bearing caps?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ordered mine yesterday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I just spoke to Matt. What a nice guy. Have fun in Seattle.








Call me when you get back.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Any MKV'ers with them yet?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yessssssss







You're gonna like all the little special details... 
Lookin forward to it Sean! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You like those CNC billet bearing caps?









haha yah. i was like daaaaaaamn billet strut hats. my moms stoked to get them on too


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

<--- waiting on matt's wagon or another mark4 with them


----------



## eurocabi (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







quality gear right here


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (eurocabi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_ordered mine yesterday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Good to hear... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
We are excited for you to get the new struts!

_Quote, originally posted by *dub-Nation* »_I just spoke to Matt. What a nice guy. Have fun in Seattle.








Call me when you get back.









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_Any MKV'ers with them yet?

Sean should have them on his Mom's Eos VERY soon...









_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
haha yah. i was like daaaaaaamn billet strut hats. my moms stoked to get them on too

As you know, we don't mess around.









_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_<--- waiting on matt's wagon or another mark4 with them 

My wagon should be done soon, we'll just see if I actually have the time to get away from this computer.









_Quote, originally posted by *eurocabi* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







quality gear right here

Thank you Mr. PVW.








Boat Tail Rivi + Mason Tech 
I got ya covered Tony. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## adam1.8t20v (Oct 18, 2008)

hi matt can you ship struts and bags for a golf mk4 to the uk?


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_Any MKV'ers with them yet?

I will have the new fronts on this week...








I didn't see an answer to this but will the new rear setup go lower than the old rear setup?! 
If they will I am more than willing to change it up!


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*

all this hype and nobody has these on yet?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Matt,
Thanks for helping me get all squared away with my air ride setup. I can't wait until I have everything installed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! ([email protected])*

i just ordered rear bags set up........so excited...come to me soon baby !!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adam1.8t20v* »_hi matt can you ship struts and bags for a golf mk4 to the uk?

No problem at all Adam. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif IM sent! 

_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
I will have the new fronts on this week...








I didn't see an answer to this but will the new rear setup go lower than the old rear setup?! 
If they will I am more than willing to change it up!









The new rear set up will go slightly lower than our previous, but the biggest advantages are that the rear bags mount solid up top without trimming the spring nipple and they offer much more clearance than any other kit as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *Tri-Lit* »_all this hype and nobody has these on yet?

Maybe it's really all just a myth?







Soon my friend... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_Matt,
Thanks for helping me get all squared away with my air ride setup. I can't wait until I have everything installed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

No problem Ben, thank you! I'm just really happy we got you all taken care of. You will be one very happy customer soon.









_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_i just ordered rear bags set up........so excited...come to me soon baby !! 

That they will







We are excited for you to see and put to use our latest designs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! ([email protected])*

Im looking into mason tech, and is there really any difference between mason tech and bagyard? Im new to this and Im just looking for the most ideal set up. I dont really see a difference. Is there a height difference between them??


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

I haven't driven the car yet but HOLY SMOKES... I am not even notched yet and the car goes very low!
Great work







... now I just need to chop the frame...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub*Struck* »_Im looking into mason tech, and is there really any difference between mason tech and bagyard? Im new to this and Im just looking for the most ideal set up. I dont really see a difference. Is there a height difference between them??























no there isnt. Main difference is price, and ship/turn around time for your order. 

_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_I haven't driven the car yet but HOLY SMOKES... I am not even notched yet and the car goes very low!
Great work







... now I just need to chop the frame...









Post up some quick pics 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

if i get it back tonight I will post up some quick pics!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_if i get it back tonight I will post up some quick pics!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MAkie302 (May 3, 2008)

hows the handling on the mk5's? PICS!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (MAkie302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MAkie302* »_hows the handling on the mk5's? PICS!

haven't driven it yet... maybe tonight...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (MAkie302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MAkie302* »_hows the handling on the mk5's? PICS!

The handling should be VERY good as we have set the PSI a little higher than most other companies. This gives the car a more coilover feel and allows for less rubbing on the rear fenders when running a wide wheel setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

pm'ed you guys, maybe we can work something out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*

Is it expensive shipping?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Dub*Struck)*

What's the status on the MKIV R32 rears?
Also, in this pic it looks like the sway bar is mounted to the body.








Do the MKIV struts have provisions for a sway bar mount? The R32 sway doesn't really get in the way.


_Modified by DarkSideGTI at 3:45 PM 8-12-2009_


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

I wanna buy a set up for my mk4. But i was wondering if you guys are gonna have a free shipping deal going on.


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_I haven't driven the car yet but HOLY SMOKES... I am not even notched yet and the car goes very low!
Great work







... now I just need to chop the frame...









Post up some pics.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
Also, in this pic it looks like the sway bar is mounted to the body.


I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure you're looking at the ride height sensor for the management.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure you're looking at the ride height sensor for the management. 

Ahh, you are right. that's what that is. But still does the shock body have the bracket to attach the sway?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Dub*Struck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub*Struck* »_I wanna buy a set up for my mk4. But i was wondering if you guys are gonna have a free shipping deal going on.

yes, the shipping is free. mine will be here tomorrow! hopefully i'll throw them on on Sat!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (durteeclean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *durteeclean* »_
Post up some pics.









I will try to tonight... if not I am sure there will be a few good shots from this weekend... 
VERY VERY HAPPY with these new struts...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
I will try to tonight... if not I am sure there will be a few good shots from this weekend... 
VERY VERY HAPPY with these new struts...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

what'd they go on? i want pics tonight! lol


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_
what'd they go on? i want pics tonight! lol

few days ago... 
i got the car back last night... but no time... will try tonight... 
They go super low... now i just need to do some cutting and bending to put it on the ground..


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

i asked WHAT did that go on, not when. lol


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_i asked WHAT did that go on, not when. lol 

I just read that...
in sig are is the overall details... but in short its a mk5 GLI...


----------



## slammedfour (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
I will try to tonight... if not I am sure there will be a few good shots from this weekend... 
VERY VERY HAPPY with these new struts...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

can we see some pictures?


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (slammedfour)*

Just placed my order last night! Hopefully they will come fairly soon to get my POS lower!


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: (TackeeA3)*

Placed my order last night too, for my GLI. Cant wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

pics, mk4, do it pppplllllll


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

just got mine today for my mk4 jetta. absolutely amazing quality. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_just got mine today for my mk4 jetta. absolutely amazing quality. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


get that amazing quality on your car and get at me w/ some mother****ing pics


----------



## slammedfour (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_

get that amazing quality on your car and get at me w/ some mother****ing pics

what this dude said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (slammedfour)*

I'm excited to see pics of them installed, too!








The rear bags do go lower than our old bags and they install much more easily and with much more clearance.
Our free shipping offer has been extended until the 29th!!


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

installed today! and HOLY SH&!, i dont think my car has ever driven so well. these are a must-have and well worth every penny. they go really low too! pics up soon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_installed today! and HOLY SH&!, i dont think my car has ever driven so well. these are a must-have and well worth every penny. they go really low too! pics up soon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


finallllllllyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111!111!!1!ELEVENTY!1!1!!!


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

damn i wish i had money i had money i had the signature series but i cant wait to get these, they look sick and im sure they will get me just as low before


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

got the fronts on. gunna need the rears now. they def go low. only problems i ran into is the new billet strut hats, one was too small so i couldnt fit the socket it in it, and then one of the check valves on the leader lines was not removed. other then that these things went in great and go lowwwwww. gunna post a cell phone pic in a lil bit but ill get good pics later


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*









stock skid plate is about an 1/8th inch off the ground. ground to fender is 21 5/8 inches. not sure how that relates to mk5s since this is an eos


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

holy smokes. that picture makes me really excited to get these babies on.


----------



## MAkie302 (May 3, 2008)

size tire and wheel is that?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (MAkie302)*

18x9 with 225/40


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

wow sean that looks good







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MAkie302 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*

looks good...anyone has any shots of them on 17's?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_








stock skid plate is about an 1/8th inch off the ground. ground to fender is 21 5/8 inches. not sure how that relates to mk5s since this is an eos

RIDICULOUS!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_when do you get yours santi?

As soon as i get all my finances for H2O figured out, thanx for asking.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
As soon as i get all my finances for H2O figured out, thanx for asking. 

We should have mine soon, i will throw my new wheels on and do a little photo shoot if you want.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Squillo)*

you best not get any lower. I'm tired of try to get as low as you


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_you best not get any lower. I'm tired of try to get as low as you









I am not even low remember


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_
I am not even low remember









I'm finally clipping the reflectors with my subframe now. So I don't have much more to go


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

im still waiting for pics from sbuogr


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_








stock skid plate is about an 1/8th inch off the ground. ground to fender is 21 5/8 inches. not sure how that relates to mk5s since this is an eos

I believe its 20 and 15/16th's fender to ground on a mk5 GLI....
18x8.5 ET35 wheel with a 215/40 tire... 
No cutting of any sort done yet... 
oh yah... and its really easy to do this now...
















BTW... nice to meet you this weekend Matt... was shocked to meet someone from mason-tech @ a Vancouver show...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_
We should have mine soon, i will throw my new wheels on and do a little photo shoot if you want.









I'm down... Sunday??? just call me, you know my number!!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

ahh... another pic...


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

dang thats low! more pictures please!


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

any pics aired up?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (FckShoes)*

Finally some pics... 
Whats the size/offset on wheels?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
No cutting of any sort done yet... 



_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_is the frame notched?


reading > you


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Finally some pics... 
Whats the size/offset on wheels? 

18x8.5.... tyre is 215/35 (i believe...)


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_im still waiting for pics from sbuogr









i'm still waiting for them too. rat4life has them.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so you laying subframe or what?


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_
i'm still waiting for them too. rat4life has them.










shoot, just have him PM me unedited photos, i just wanna see the potential, no need for fancy


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

anyone wanna buy some bagyards?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (b. diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
18x8.5.... tyre is 215/35 (i believe...)

alright werd.. looks good.. notch it and DONE! 

_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_anyone wanna buy some bagyards?

you gonna switch to MT? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
alright werd.. looks good.. notch it and DONE! 


far from done... fenders... and new wheels...


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
alright werd.. looks good.. notch it and DONE! 
you gonna switch to MT? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











Been considering the same thing for a minute now. I've been talking to Matt for a couple months about this and once I see his wagon sitting pretty, I may make the switch.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i got anxious and ordered a set today.








hopefully they will live up to the hype and put the car on the ground


----------



## slammedfour (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_
ah, gotcha. see, i thought you had them. my bad!

wait a second... santi, you don't have a set of these new mason-tech struts? dude, how is that possible you're in like every thread reppin' the heck outta these and you don't even own a set? sorry man but that like makes your words about as good as the gum on the bottom of my shoes. i thought you were speaking from real world experience, but clearly you're not. i can see your words holding water if you actually had these struts but they pretty much are no good. wow, tell scott to give you a set for all your promoting.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (slammedfour)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slammedfour* »_
wait a second... santi, you don't have a set of these new mason-tech struts? dude, how is that possible you're in like every thread reppin' the heck outta these and you don't even own a set? sorry man but that like makes your words about as good as the gum on the bottom of my shoes. i thought you were speaking from real world experience, but clearly you're not. i can see your words holding water if you actually had these struts but they pretty much are no good. wow, tell scott to give you a set for all your promoting.

I will back his words and promoting up... they are AMAZING...


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (slammedfour)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slammedfour* »_
i thought you were speaking from real world experience,

You do realize that Santi (AirBySanti) goes around to install airride on other peoples' cars all the time, don't you? He may not have them on his personal car yet, but that doesn't mean he doesn't have experience with them...


_Modified by Retromini at 8:58 PM 8-18-2009_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
I will back his words and promoting up... they are AMAZING...











Your car looked great this weekend dude. cant wait to see it after some of these changes get done on it that I've heard about


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Your car looked great this weekend dude. cant wait to see it after some of these changes get done on it that I've heard about









your car looked dope this well... sittin very proper!








It was great seeing all the american's up this weekend... lots of hot cars!
And all I can say about the changes is I hope everything goes as planned this winter...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (slammedfour)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slammedfour* »_
wait a second... santi, you don't have a set of these new mason-tech struts? dude, how is that possible you're in like every thread reppin' the heck outta these and you don't even own a set? sorry man but that like makes your words about as good as the gum on the bottom of my shoes. i thought you were speaking from real world experience, but clearly you're not. i can see your words holding water if you actually had these struts but they pretty much are no good. wow, tell scott to give you a set for all your promoting.

ok cool.. I've had more experience with air ride, and more companys and setups than pretty much anyone else on here(besides a few like [email protected]).. But if you feel that way thats alright.... I'm not trying to be cocky or anything, or say that i know it all, cause i dont but i think i have pretty good reputation and people trust my word. 
I've done installs with: 
Bag over FKs
Bag over B&Gs
Bag over KW's
Bagyards
Chassitech
Easystreet
mk4, mk5, B6 passat, EOS.
I'm sure i missed some... 
I've seen many setups on cars, trucks, etc.. and cause i dont own it doesnt mean i dont know what it could/can do... 
Like I've said many times before, I've seen thee struts first hand, touched, seen the quality, and seen them in a couple of cars already, going to be putting on some for another car this weekend, So i'll have an install with them.. Until people start whoring their cars w/ photos no one will actually know how 'good' these are.. I know they are.. I know where quality and potential are...
Anyways, lets get back to waiting for Anthony to post pics of his struts on the mk4. 


_Modified by Santi at 10:19 AM 8-19-2009_


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Can't wait to see that car after it is notched..
Looks like they would be tough to lay frame on 19's.


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

I would just like to give a huge THANKS to Scott and Matt @ MasonTech for getting my struts out to me in record time. I ordered Friday and recieved them today! 
I would also like to give a big <3 to Mr. Appleton for getting my POS down closer to the floor. Pics are coming soon!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TackeeA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TackeeA3* »_I would just like to give a huge THANKS to Scott and Matt @ MasonTech for getting my struts out to me in record time. I ordered Friday and recieved them today! 
I would also like to give a big <3 to Mr. Appleton for getting my POS down closer to the floor. Pics are coming soon!

OH SICK. cant wait to see yours finally laid out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif coils in ur car just werent cutting it


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...29076


----------



## GrEgStEr (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*






















Ow Lowld http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

nice!!!.... now for so' mo'


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_










It's tough to see on these dark cars, but I don't think the notch is really going to help that side much at all, especially with swaybar already cut out. (Why do people cut these out??). If anything it might lift up a bit because the car is not longer leaning to that side.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

if its exactly like a mk5, swaybar wont matter
usually when you notch the frame both sides get lower
more so on the passenger side obviously but the drivers side goes down a little bit as well


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_
It's tough to see on these dark cars, but I don't think the notch is really going to help that side much at all, especially with swaybar already cut out. (Why do people cut these out??). If anything it might lift up a bit because the car is not longer leaning to that side. 


its gonna lower both sides. it wont go up... until subframe is on the ground car is still gonna keep going down...


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Guess we'll have to wait for the notch and see.......
Also.. what is the tire size on the A3? Are they 40 series?


_Modified by Ducky 2.0T at 11:06 AM 8-21-2009_


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

cutting something out making it go high







after the notch both sides go down, trust me, the tape measure doesn't lie. btw the sway on the mk5 doesn't matter but I took mine out for the hell of it


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_Guess we'll have to wait for the notch and see.......
Also.. what is the tire size on the A3? Are they 40 series?

_Modified by Ducky 2.0T at 11:06 AM 8-21-2009_

205/40 on 8.5" and 205/45 on a 10"


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_cutting something out making it go high







after the notch both sides go down, trust me, the tape measure doesn't lie. btw the sway on the mk5 doesn't matter but I took mine out for the hell of it 

That's not what I meant.. When one side is higher the car leans and causes the fender to roll over making it seem lower then it is. If I air up the car and drop one side to 0 PSI, the lip is almost on the ground (on that side). If I air out the other side it is not as close as it was before. It's because the car leans, so the distal points roll closer to the ground. Does that make any sense?
Last night as a test.. I put the car on the ground and I put a few psi into the right bag to simulate a un-notched height. The drivers side fender was a tad bit lower to the ground because of said roll/ shift/ lean. Airing out the passenger side it roll back and the fender was slightly higher. 
I took mine out because my struts don't have mounts for the endlinks.. I was just saying that a swaybar will help to keep one side up. If I air up the rear and drop one side, the sway bar keeps that side up. The front didn't seem to be as effected but it could still hold it up a little bit if the one side was hung up on the axle. 




_Modified by Ducky 2.0T at 11:38 AM 8-21-2009_


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm mainly just ****ing with ya but it does lower both sides. I'm talking a whole inch on the drivers side but it is a nice 1/8" to 1/4"


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

so free shipping ends on august 29th!!!




































I wont have 999$ by then! how much is shipping going to be after that? i plan on getting my mason-tech fronts before september 15th


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*

I live in ct, shipping was like 150 for everything i needed, I got my hole kit arriving at my house tomorrow







I made the free shipping! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Dub*Struck)*

hm.. hope this is good enough.



























enjoi.
Thank you, MasonTech. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

^^^^ is that mt front and rears or just fronts


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (the fuzzy one)*

to do list...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (SuCi0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuCi0* »_to do list...









It's on mine as well....


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It's on mine as well....









Pics? I wanna see these new struts on a mk2.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (#1~STUNNA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#1~STUNNA* »_
Pics? I wanna see these new struts on a mk2.

From page 1:


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
From page 1:









IM Sent


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (capt2.slow)*

got a ?
i noticed it says they clear most 19s on mk4s...im currently running 19x8s ET35 on 225.35 tires(no spacers)...will i still clear with this set-up or will i need smaller tires and/or spacers? right now on my aerosports i need spacers and smaller tires to be able to spin the bag down more....if i can clear with out doing all that on your set up, this will sway me big time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I can't wait until I have my MKII on Mason-Techs.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (pielout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pielout* »_got a ?
i noticed it says they clear most 19s on mk4s...im currently running 19x8s ET35 on 225.35 tires(no spacers)...will i still clear with this set-up or will i need smaller tires and/or spacers? right now on my aerosports i need spacers and smaller tires to be able to spin the bag down more....if i can clear with out doing all that on your set up, this will sway me big time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Shouldnt have any issues with that size tire. I'm getting my new ones on Monday, I'll take pictures of the clearance that way you have an idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! ([email protected])*

matt, you have pm


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (windsorvr)*

Hey did anyone get there struts and bags separate from there air management system in the mail??


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (Dub*Struck)*

still free shipping??


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_hm.. hope this is good enough.



























enjoi.
Thank you, MasonTech. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

does this lay frame


----------



## burritowagen (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

do you guys have an actual picture of the mk2/mk3 rear strut?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (Dub*Struck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub*Struck* »_Hey did anyone get there struts and bags separate from there air management system in the mail??









Yes, it happens quite often actually. 
Management sometimes get's dropped shipped directly from the manufacturer as your seller might not have it in stock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ohSoEuro1.8t (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (Santi)*

looking forward to rock some mason techs kiddddddddddd


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (ohSoEuro1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ohSoEuro1.8t* »_looking forward to rock some mason techs kiddddddddddd









OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Snap.. SICK!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Shouldnt have any issues with that size tire. I'm getting my new ones on Monday, I'll take pictures of the clearance that way you have an idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

def. let keep me updated, i have money burning a hole in my pockets and wana make sure this will work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (pielout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pielout* »_
def. let keep me updated, i have money burning a hole in my pockets and wana make sure this will work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If your wheel and tire size will work on your coilovers (225/35/18) you won't have any problems with the Mason-Tech struts... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

just ordered the fronts and rears for my mk V i am excited


----------



## MAkie302 (May 3, 2008)

can anyone vouch for the handling?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

the ride/handling is great.


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

Wondering if it's at all possible to lay sub frame with your new struts while still retaining OEM sway bar on MK5? If needed, I probably could shorten the endlinks to make things work. 
I also IMd Scott to get some info on pricing, etc...just seeing if we could work something out.


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
If your wheel and tire size will work on your coilovers (225/35/18) you won't have any problems with the Mason-Tech struts... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

since i have 19s and my coilovers fit fine then i should be good to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (pielout)*

anything for a mk1 caddy


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Shouldnt have any issues with that size tire. I'm getting my new ones on Monday, I'll take pictures of the clearance that way you have an idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

could you take the fender off while doing so? bump for a great product.


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: (lcurtisl)*

Just waiting on my air management to arrive most likely today, Is this a hard install?? I wanna put the tank in the spare tire spot


_Modified by Dub*Struck at 11:35 AM 8-31-2009_


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (Dub*Struck)*

man i cant wait til i get the money for these after i buy my wheels. so anxious!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (lcurtisl)*

UPS decided to somehow delay my struts until tomorrow... So now i gotta wait an extra day









_Quote, originally posted by *pielout* »_
def. let keep me updated, i have money burning a hole in my pockets and wana make sure this will work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I will, jsut keep an eye out in here tomorrow night/wednesday morning.

_Quote, originally posted by *lcurtisl* »_
could you take the fender off while doing so? bump for a great product.

unfortunately NO! I dont have time to try and realign my fenders if i remove it... But I'll have my ways to check for clearance.. 
What are you looking for? clearance b/w the top fo the tire and the frame rail?


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

ordered


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ill be the first to say that mason techs can put your frame on the ground.


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (vwovw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwovw* »_anything for a mk1 caddy


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

what car is that?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

its a mk4 golf.


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

Ordered a set!


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (Dark Anghell)*

(MK4) how is the lift on the rear kit compared to the acc kit. I know the core of both kits are the firestone bag but is the lift different or is one better than the other?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ProjekBomb)*

Got that custom **** son... 
Install tomorrow. 

HEy look, my new box came in... 








and they arent BABY BLUE...
















They have so much sparkle.. ITS AWESOME!!!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

OOOOH.... Santi is finally joining the club?!


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

the ****... green?


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

How did you get green?? I got baby blue, but i like it. lol







Im going to attempt the install myself. Is this a tough job, only suspension i have installed is coilovers.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (Dub*Struck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub*Struck* »_How did you get green?? I got baby blue, but i like it. lol







Im going to attempt the install myself. Is this a tough job, only suspension i have installed is coilovers.









You can get custom colors. Im sure it takes a little longer than their norm of the baby blue.


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*

no B5 passat 4 motion love???


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
You can get custom colors. Im sure it takes a little longer than their norm of the baby blue. 


it depends, if you can catch them when the struts are being painted you can get em sprayed with the batch then and they'll get it to you just as quickly as if regularly painted


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

Balla!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (#1~STUNNA)*

First Impression of the new struts: 
The built is solid, quality of parts/paint and everything is amazing. 
The ride quality is unbelievable. 
Installation, just like any type of strut/coil over, its straight forward, take stock stuff out, put new stuff in.. Done! 
I recommend them even more now, I'll ahve pictures with measurements later on. 

_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_OOOOH.... Santi is finally joining the club?!









hell yeah, TEHY ARE AMAZING!! 

_Quote, originally posted by *Dub*Struck* »_How did you get green?? I got baby blue, but i like it. lol







Im going to attempt the install myself. Is this a tough job, only suspension i have installed is coilovers.









I'm special


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (Dub*Struck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub*Struck* »_How did you get green?? I got baby blue, but i like it. lol







Im going to attempt the install myself. Is this a tough job, only suspension i have installed is coilovers.










_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Beautiful, super-durable finish (custom colors available upon request)


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Any notched mkv's yet?


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_Any notched mkv's yet?

hater
but x2


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (the fuzzy one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the fuzzy one* »_
hater
but x2

Not hater.. I've been known to switch suspensions before.. considering I am on my 8th. I like to try them all. It looks llike these are slightly taller then my bagyards from ground to bag mounting point, so it will have more lift, but I am interested to see how low it will get. I am running 215/35's so it shouldn't be a problem, but the bagyard shorties actually hit the ground with some psi in the bags. 
I am curious of three heights on a mkv.
1. Laid out
2. Ride height (MT claims around 60psi)
3. Aired up


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

send a pair over here, ill test them on a notched mk5 lol
soon enough i will eventually purchase a set


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

im just messing ducky but i wanna see how these lay out on a mkv bc i cant decide what to do next to the car


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (the fuzzy one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the fuzzy one* »_im just messing ducky but i wanna see how these lay out on a mkv bc i cant decide what to do next to the car

well i should be getting mine toomorrow or so, and i got a notched mkv so ill post pics than http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (vwgliin05)*

Sent you a PM..


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (Ducky 2.0T)*

got it brother lets work somethin out


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

Damm can't wait to see some pics


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (durteeclean)*

so i was in the process of ordering these and when i was checking out i noticed on the shipping options for for UPS ground($30) and then theres a USA AIR RIDE FREE SHIPPING option....so i take it this is free shipping when ordering these struts? if so who is the shipping company, please fill me in cuz im ready to order http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (pielout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pielout* »_so i was in the process of ordering these and when i was checking out i noticed on the shipping options for for UPS ground($30) and then theres a USA AIR RIDE FREE SHIPPING option....so i take it this is free shipping when ordering these struts? if so who is the shipping company, please fill me in cuz im ready to order http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We are extending the free shipping until September 13! We ship all struts and bags via UPS.
BTW, if anyone is planning to to order and have their struts in time for H2O, I strongly recommend that you place your order by the 13th. We've been working day and night (I'm just leaving the shop tonight at 11:00PM!) to stay caught up with the current orders, but we don't want anyone to get left out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thx scott! just placed my order....feel free to paint them pink








bob


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

im going to do whatever possible to get these before h20, if not, shortly after.
need to plant more money trees lol


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (blue bags)*


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yes i know car is dirty and my skirts arent on but heres quick one.


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

I cant wait to get mine.


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*

I can not wait to get my car on airrr! my set up is just sitting in my house taunting me!


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

quick one with sides on.
even with beefy tires mason tech lays your **** out.










_Modified by MadTextureYo at 8:34 PM 9-4-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_quick one with sides on.
even with beefy tires mason tech lays your **** out.









haha, you're my fav http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
Car looks Grrrrrrrrrrrr-eat! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

JAmie do work!!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

matt or scott. get at me!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_matt or scott. get at me!

Here I come!


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

i need airride 4 my mark2 FLATBLACK MONSTAH how much for a dude.guy????hehehehehe these guys are fully legit like mc hammah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FLATBLACKMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLATBLACKMK2* »_i need airride 4 my mark2 FLATBLACK MONSTAH how much for a dude.guy????hehehehehe these guys are fully legit like mc hammah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









gtfo.. you wanna bag the mkdeuce? holla at ur boy


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

we need more mk2's rolling air ride. mine included


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_we need more mk2's rolling air ride. mine included

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I just got my Mason-Tech air struts installed last night. I have to finish up a few more things tonight since I ran out of time. I will post pictures once I can finally pull the car out of the garage.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_we need more mk2's rolling air ride. mine included

i'm bagging mine over the winter


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_
i'm bagging mine over the winter











schwing


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_

schwing


x2


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh word


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PtownVdub)*

I finished buttoning up the GTI last night and rolled it out of the garage this morning and took a few pictures now that it sitting on Mason-Tech air struts on all four corners.
























I was running my BBS RS001s on the MKII but the tires interfere with the fenders so I temporarily put the RAs on the car. Now the tie-rods are preventing the car from going down any further. I have to say that I am very happy with the quality and fit and finish of the Mason-Tech air struts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PtownVdub)*

that looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubdan01)*

Scott or Matt - called and left a message. need a full air-ride setup.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_


























Looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_Scott or Matt - called and left a message. need a full air-ride setup.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









x2


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (FckShoes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FckShoes* »_
x2

Call us from 9-5 PST Mon-Fri. I'll get you guys all set up.








Thanks again!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_
i'm bagging mine over the winter









I can get ya a great price on the Mason-Tech struts... Just let me know.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

that made me laugh a little.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (J.Owen)*

just ordered my set http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (spitfire481)*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my mason techs.








just put over 1k on them in the last 10 days and ride like a dream.


----------



## B5.5 4EVER (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

So I see no love for a Passat B5, B5.5 at all??? Anything in the plans??? I need to bag my wagon over the winter


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Call us from 9-5 PST Mon-Fri. I'll get you guys all set up.








Thanks again!

ive been calling between those times all week! no one answers.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*

i called at 6pm today and they took care of me. guess i got lucky


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

expecting mine on the 22nd cant wait.
thanks to matt for all the help


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

Matt im going to have a talk with you at the show on sunday about this setup!


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Ignapu)*

i ordered mine a week and 2 day ago, still no word on them







im sure they are in the build stage or something but im sure am getn' ansy to get these mofo's in so i cant get them on


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (pielout)*

Good talking to you the other day Matt! I'm getting ready to start the build and get my wagen baggin.







And some super secret rims


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (themachasy)*

check out the new video in HD! the car is infact NOT a 2.0T, its a 1.8T. that is in the process of being corrected. hope you like it!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ub3eB25lA4Y
Thank you, MasonTech for your incredible struts and all of your help & patience!


----------



## vwdgood (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_check out the new video in HD! the car is infact NOT a 2.0T, its a 1.8T. that is in the process of being corrected. hope you like it!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ub3eB25lA4Y
Thank you, MasonTech for your incredible struts and all of your help & patience!

awesome video and car. i had no idea it was automatic though


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (vwdgood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdgood* »_
awesome video and car. i had no idea it was automatic though 

why must you announce that? its quite embarassing. haha


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i love those white lips on this car


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_i love those white lips on this car

on what car?


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_
on what car?


the one 2 posts above mine


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

the video got redirected to a new link because some info had to be corrected as some of you already know.. here is the new link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvpRWRr0VJY
enjoy! hope you all like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by sbuogr at 9:18 PM 9-15-2009_


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*FV-QR*

really sick video man, the shot with the car parked and the cars on the highway driving by was awesome


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ZoomBy)*

thanks!


----------



## Rodrigo18 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! ([email protected])*

IM sent!


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (Rodrigo18)*

mine arrived today! look great! thx guys, will post pics after the install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (pielout)*

got mine today look even better in person, but have to go to florida till monday will post after install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (vwgliin05)*

PM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

installing a set tonyt


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (the fuzzy one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the fuzzy one* »_installing a set tonyt

Oh noes..


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

Any mk2 kits?


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_Oh noes..

not in my car tho, but these things ride awsome if i end up doing air i will 100% be ordering it from you guys. quailty is top notch


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (the fuzzy one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the fuzzy one* »_
not in my car tho, but these things ride awsome if i end up doing air i will 100% be ordering it from you guys. quailty is top notch

HUGE thanks to fuzzy. car is finally ready for h20


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (blue bags)*

expecting mine tomorrow


----------



## TeamNCT04 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

Just ordered mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (TeamNCT04)*

some quick pics while i was installing. 
aired up to 80psi:
















aired out:
















wheel is a 17x8.5 et9 with a 205/45/17 yokohama on it
just gotta cut off the little lip under the dogbone mount. thats all thats keeping it from subframe


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (durteeclean)*

luvin the red rs's on silver http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sump scraper (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (vdubdan01)*

any plans for mk1 applications?
email sent
a response would be greatly appreciated


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (sump scraper)*

finished up my fronts(chitty pic)








can't go any lower due to my tires hitting the inner fender wells







either way i am very happy with the product, thx guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hope to have some good pics taken shortly


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (pielout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pielout* »_finished up my fronts(chitty pic)










Wowzer! Nice!!


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

got em in 2 days before h20 so havent had a chance to post, ride is amazing. thanks guys!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Scott, I'll be ordering mine in "matte black" lol
I'll slap my own vinyl on it if thats ok with you?


----------



## TeamNCT04 (Dec 17, 2002)

PM sent Scott.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (TeamNCT04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TeamNCT04* »_PM sent Scott.

Returned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

New style B6/7 A4 Quattro kits...








Some custom colors...








House of Kolors Limetime Green (Santi)








House of Kolors Gold Flake (corrado_sean)


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

got mine a while ago, they ride great! i put almost 400 miles on them already!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (sump scraper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump scraper* »_any plans for mk1 applications?
email sent
a response would be greatly appreciated

We are working on a full new MKI application now... Be on the look out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_New style B6/7 A4 Quattro kits...










bagyards...








damn they look similar.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Tri-Lit)*

cuz they use the same shocks? 
looks to me that they use different bags and the bag plates/brackets are different from front to rear. why are people still beating that dead horse? 


_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 6:20 PM 10-5-2009_


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

*FV-QR*

clearly you're not well versed in playing the i-spy game.
it's more than just the same struts and people beat the dead horse because scott stole the idea. bagyard has been around doing air ride for what, 5 years? they've had this design for a lot longer than scott. it's cool though, it'll just give bagyard a chance to show them up and make their stuff better.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Tri-Lit)*

sooooo since one person does something no one else can? scotts using air house 2s it looks like in the rear and the brackets def are different. the fronts dont even have thick ass bag plates like the bagyards do. so therefore they are different. 
i just dont see your reasoning. say your a designer/engineer. you wanted to build air struts for a b6 audi. you get the shocks for it. you figure out how to mount bags to it. make brackets for the rears. and oh ****....they look the same as everyone elses!!!!!!! 
they took a design and made it their own. bagyard isnt the only company that was making fixed bag struts. easy street was doing it way before bagyard was getting popular. air lift and all sorts of companies mass produce bags for vehicles. 
you cant really change the design of a strut unless you start changing geometry and everything like different spindles and all kinds of crap. its just not feasible. scott is trying to take a good idea, do some things differently, and make it still affordable and bolt on.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

truth.
only so many ways you can put a bag over a strut.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tri-Lit* »_clearly you're not well versed in playing the i-spy game.
it's more than just the same struts and people beat the dead horse because scott stole the idea. bagyard has been blah blah blah



for real though. how many different style bag mounts are you gonna come up with for the same chassis? look at all the s-10 kits how many look similar.... they all do. why cause they have to fit the same space confines and do the same job. 

edit late to the game.


_Modified by a2lowvw at 6:43 PM 10-5-2009_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

and how about this ****....i own bagyards and mason-techs!! oh noooo!!!!!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_and how about this ****....i own bagyards and mason-techs!! oh noooo!!!!!



your gonna burn in hell for that ****


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_and how about this ****....i own bagyards and mason-techs!! oh noooo!!!!!

Sean swings both ways...


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

I think the best way to talk about Mason-Tech is ordering a set for yourself! Knowing first hand how the ride quality is will make you a MT fan! Not to mention quality parts...price point...color choice...(they stock supplies) They are not like distributors who are middle men, who don't stock things for when you need them. 
All equals win in my eyes.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Sean swings both ways...









you know it. lol


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

pointless 
all this bickering. Support the scene and shut the **** up!!!!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_pointless 
all this bickering. Support the scene and shut the **** up!!!!

thats what im sayin!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You know even though your parents can't spell. We can be friends.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

haha thanks.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I think both companies have good products. Its a fight to get it cheaper that they are both in a battle for. They want it affordable for us. If you must point fingers point them at yourself and tell yourself to stop posting. Your opinion just doesn't matter that much. People are going to buy both.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I think both companies have good products. Its a fight to get it cheaper that they are both in a battle for. They want it affordable for us. If you must point fingers point them at yourself and tell yourself to stop posting. Your opinion just doesn't matter that much. People are going to buy both. 

well said. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_
well said. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


his wisdom is lightyears beyond his circumference. jk. 
i bought bagyards cause i wanted something other than a chapman rear. if mason tech had their own rear strut setup i likely would have bought from them.
for me it comes down to 1) service, 2) price, 3) quality of product, 4) quality of service.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_
his wisdom is lightyears beyond his circumference. jk. 
i bought bagyards cause i wanted something other than a chapman rear. if mason tech had their own rear strut setup i likely would have bought from them.
for me it comes down to 1) service, 2) price, 3) quality of product, 4) quality of service. 

they do now!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

I don't want to add any fuel to the fire, but this same basic design concept has been around longer than most people realize. And I'm sure the folks in Austria will tell you the same thing. If anyone cares to take the time to research the topic a bit further than just what you've read on the 'Tex in the past year or so, you might find that it has been a very common design for mounting bags on a McPherson strut for many years. I realize that at first glance, our A4 system may *look* similar to others, but if you dig deeper, you'll find many differences. 
My best advice is to buy whatever you like the best and enjoy it. You only live once so why be angry?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
they do now! 



mk2? all i had seen were the chapman struts.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_

mk2? all i had seen were the chapman struts. 

We're just finishing up prototype testing on our new rear MK2/3/Corrado/B3/4 Passat rear air struts. They should be in production very soon and they are definitely different than anything else out there


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Would the B7 A4 kit work on a B5 Passat? They look pretty damn similar to my suspension setup.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We're just finishing up prototype testing on our new rear MK2/3/Corrado/B3/4 Passat rear air struts. They should be in production very soon and they are definitely different than anything else out there











cool, nice to hear you guys are moving forward.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thirtysixspokes* »_
Would the B7 A4 kit work on a B5 Passat? They look pretty damn similar to my suspension setup.

Fronts will but the rear won't. However, we will be releasing our B5 FWD kits very soon!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

scott mason is the man! will always have my support man!


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We're just finishing up prototype testing on our new rear MK2/3/Corrado/B3/4 Passat rear air struts. They should be in production very soon and they are definitely different than anything else out there
















I had heard rumors that Mason-Tech was developing a new rear air strut for the MK2/3/Corrado/B3/B4 Passat but didn't realize it was so close to entering production. I love my Mason-Tech air suspension setup and the quality, handling, and adjustability are simply awesome. Keep up the good work Scott and Matt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_scott mason is the man! will always have my support man!

Struts are quality, and I also own a set of bagyards, their older design and newer, and have drove/rode/installed a set of mason techs.
Mason-Tech is good stuff.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

how does that sticker go?


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

he approves


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_

mk2? all i had seen were the chapman struts. 

Chapman is a type of strut (like mcpherson) not a company name. Even stock mk2's have chapman rears. Unless mason tech does something real crazy, their mk2 rears will be chapmans too.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
Chapman is a type of strut (like mcpherson) not a company name. Even stock mk2's have chapman rears. Unless mason tech does something real crazy, their mk2 rears will be chapmans too.

i mean the chapman universal struts that are available through every air suspension company 
http://easystreetair.com/index...D=688


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I hate to say liek this, BUt some people are just too ****ing ignorant and go jsut what seems the same w/o doing actual research.... 
With that said,, Quit comparing Bagyard to MAsonTech, both companies are completely different and put out different products... 
Its liek comparing all the companies that use Koni inserts for their Coils and saying they are copying each other.... 
All companies that make exhausts for a certain application, and saying they are the same... Each ocmpany does their own R&D, and people need to see that certain specific proiducts wont change much in looks cus they are for the same car.. specially when they use similar components or the same components, or same color... 
anyways... I drove 2300 mile son my MT's in a matter of less than a week after going to H2Oi and coming back to FL.. and drove them slammed all weekend, and they felt just as good.. i was ddriving around w/ 20psi.. it was so much, and so smooth.. then shooting sparks.. and draggin subframe


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

I can vouch for how smooth Santi's Jetta rides. And how it scrapes...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

btw, santi isn't low


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_btw, santi isn't low









Not by any means!!!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_New style B6/7 A4 Quattro kits...










Oh em gee! Mason-Tech used the same shocks for their B6 kit as I did and even painted the mounts black, just like I did. They totally copied my idea! How dare they build a McPherson strut with an air bag replacing the spring!









Those look super nice, btw.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Oh, and for those people asking if the B6/7 setup will fit on a B5 Passat, yes it will (but not the 4motion), they have the same suspension mounting points.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Tri-Lit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tri-Lit* »_








bagyards...








damn they look similar.


Funny...that room looks familiar...








lets be serious...you can only approach a design for a platform so many ways. And though these struts look similar, the construction im sure if different. I saw the mkiv and mkv Mason Tech's up close at their booth at H20, and the quality was great. I'm happy to see variety and competition. I have Bagyards. 
Scott, These are some sweet struts. I must admit, i think i like how the ptc fitting is at the top of the bag on the rears vs the ptc fitting on the lower section of the bagyards i have now. The line will stay static during the suspension movement, where as now i need slack in the air line for when the lower control arm moves up and down. 
Now will someone please come up with internal level sensors in the bag/strut asm, like some of the ART struts...i'd love these...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*

Free shipping has been extended until October 25!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B5.5 4EVER (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Free shipping has been extended until October 25!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sounds good, can I preorder Passat B5.5 ones???


----------



## MAkie302 (May 3, 2008)

anyone have these installed on a mk5 that could post a few pics and leave some feedback as far as ride quality, it be much appreciated


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (MAkie302)*

PM sent to Matt.


----------



## TeamNCT04 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Free shipping has been extended until October 25!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 I got charged for shipping







, anyway I can get that back?


_Modified by TeamNCT04 at 2:23 PM 10-9-2009_


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

Super Kool dudes, With Super Cool Air parts. it was awesome to put a face to a name at H2o. Scott and Matt were so helpful answering my Question's about B5 passat stuff. Can't wait for all the new mason-Tech B5 stuff. Hopefully very soon... I wanna be the First! and damn my Car will love me so much for getting her a Skid plate. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
-Chatham


----------



## burnn5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We're just finishing up prototype testing on our new rear MK2/3/Corrado/B3/4 Passat rear air struts. They should be in production very soon and they are definitely different than anything else out there









i cant wait.
not having something for the rear is the the only thing holding my air build up.
no ****.


----------



## MAkie302 (May 3, 2008)

still looking for some mk5's with mason techs, if anyone has a few pic/feed back it would be much appreciated.


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: (MAkie302)*

only mk5 i know
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4507771
page 3 or 4 is when he switched to masontechs


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (psi glx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psi glx* »_only mk5 i know
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4507771
page 3 or 4 is when he switched to masontechs


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn Jeff u are still around good to see that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








BTW Scott and Matt R the shizzle my fizzlez


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*

yep....took like 2 years off but back now


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (MAkie302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MAkie302* »_still looking for some mk5's with mason techs, if anyone has a few pic/feed back it would be much appreciated. 









Love the quality of MT products! I would highly recommend getting a set http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKSUNSHINE* »_








Love the quality of MT products! I would highly recommend getting a set http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

so now then next question is do they put you on the ground


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKSUNSHINE* »_








Love the quality of MT products! I would highly recommend getting a set http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


i thought you had the previous koni setup? i think he is referring to the new bilstein mason-techs


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (psi glx)*

You are correct, I have there sig. series with bearing relocation (laying frame) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And I'm going to be ordering the new setup shortly (I have no doubt I'll be laying frame and tucking more with the new style aswell) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vick N (May 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Hi Scott, when are you looking at have your new rear setup finished for? 
I had a air kit on my Corrado which I believe was a airbagit kit and wasn;t impressed with the rear air piston shocks but seeing yours has actualy dampers, it's more what I am after http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'd like a complete kit for my Corrado, could you possibly pm me details anda price. Also do you ship to the UK?
The car in question..








Thanks
Vick


----------



## TeamNCT04 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TeamNCT04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TeamNCT04* »_ I got charged for shipping







, anyway I can get that back?

_Modified by TeamNCT04 at 2:23 PM 10-9-2009_


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TeamNCT04)*

Maybe someone else who has installed their MK5 fronts can help me out. The Masontech mounting design is pretty cool, MK4 style. But can someone tell me how the hell they get a socket around the bolt? There is like 2mm of space inside the cup. I got it pretty snug, but I would like to be sure the bolts wont come loose.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (EasyTarget)*

waiting patiently for my air struts


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EasyTarget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EasyTarget* »_Maybe someone else who has installed their MK5 fronts can help me out. The Masontech mounting design is pretty cool, MK4 style. But can someone tell me how the hell they get a socket around the bolt? There is like 2mm of space inside the cup. I got it pretty snug, but I would like to be sure the bolts wont come loose.
Thanks in advance.

use thinner wall 3/8 drive socket and tight them up when your car is off the jocks/lift on the ground.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (EasyTarget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EasyTarget* »_Maybe someone else who has installed their MK5 fronts can help me out. The Masontech mounting design is pretty cool, MK4 style. But can someone tell me how the hell they get a socket around the bolt? There is like 2mm of space inside the cup. I got it pretty snug, but I would like to be sure the bolts wont come loose.
Thanks in advance.

A 6-point, 3/8"-drive 13/16" Craftsman Spark plug socket or Snap-on 13/16" socket both work perfectly. The pocket is very tight, but there is no more room for a heavier socket in there.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

nioooooooooooooce


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (MAkie302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MAkie302* »_still looking for some mk5's with mason techs, if anyone has a few pic/feed back it would be much appreciated. 

Hopefully next week Mak, shop that's installing said the rears aren't going low enough, I'll see how things pan out on Monday I guess.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (FckShoes)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

Ok now i just bought these new mason tech set up and i got the accuair air management, but what im confused about is the steel braids on the front struts does not allow me to hook up any air line to it that comes with the accuair set up. do I take the steel braided lines off the front struts??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (Dub*Struck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub*Struck* »_Ok now i just bought these new mason tech set up and i got the accuair air management, but what im confused about is the steel braids on the front struts does not allow me to hook up any air line to it that comes with the accuair set up. do I take the steel braided lines off the front struts??









If your push-to-connect fittings have male threads, you'll need a 1/4"NPT coupling like this:








Commonly found at Home Depot, Lowe's, hardware store, etc.


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ok thanks I was just baffled when i came across it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: (Dub*Struck)*

I also have to buy the 70amp power separate right?


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

scott ive sent you an email and a p.m now with a problem im having with my front air struts please get back to me asap.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (tomespo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_scott ive sent you an email and a p.m now with a problem im having with my front air struts please get back to me asap.

Email returned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Scott, you have a PM.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EasyTarget* »_Scott, you have a PM.

Feel free to shoot any questions or concerns to my email or just IM me here... Sometimes Scott gets a little busy in the shop and doesn't always have the time to answer emails and IM's as fast as he would like to.








Thanks for all the support guys! We appreciate it...


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (MAkie302)*











_Modified by FckShoes at 3:34 PM 10-29-2009_


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (FckShoes)*


----------



## B5.5 4EVER (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Feel free to shoot any questions or concerns to my email or just IM me here... Sometimes Scott gets a little busy in the shop and doesn't always have the time to answer emails and IM's as fast as he would like to.








Thanks for all the support guys! We appreciate it...









Anything for the 2002 Passat FWD yet???


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (B5.5 4EVER)*

bag's are avil. for the front,only a sleve over coilover though, not a full strut. but nothing for the rear's for the B5 chassis yet. it's in the works though soon. i'm sure they could piece something together thouggh for you if you can't wait till the Actually full setup comes out. Scoot and matt are super nice dudes.
-Chatham


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (B5.5 4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B5.5 4EVER* »_
Anything for the 2002 Passat FWD yet???

Thanks for the help Chatham!








The front and rear struts/bags will be available here VERY soon for the Passat B5, the full Audi line-up and the MKI chassis cars.
We are very excited and have some interesting ideas up our sleeve for all your guys.
Thanks again for all the support and the kind words, both Scott and I have been in the game since the 90's and you guys always find a way to make it exciting for us. So thank you!


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Welcome Matt. Now hurry up... LOL i'm joking dude. Can't wait.


----------



## tuisksiim (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Let me know when the kit for passat 2000-2005 will be ready and what are the prices please









waiting them to


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

THIS IS MY LAST RESORT
i have tried contacting mason-tech about a group buy i did on great plates over a month ago. my credit card has been run and no product shipped and no responses via phone or email
DO NOT BUY FROM THESE GUYS


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_THIS IS MY LAST RESORT
i have tried contacting mason-tech about a group buy i did on great plates over a month ago. my credit card has been run and no product shipped and no responses via phone or email
DO NOT BUY FROM THESE GUYS


Well that doesnt sound right. I have never heard of people having problems with mason-tech service. Maybe you messed up some how.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Dub*Struck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub*Struck* »_
Well that doesnt sound right. I have never heard of people having problems with mason-tech service. Maybe you messed up some how.









i messed up?
if you mean paying in advance and then receiving tracking numbers that have never shipped and no reply via email or phone, then yes, i guess "I" screwed up


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_THIS IS MY LAST RESORT
i have tried contacting mason-tech about a group buy i did on great plates over a month ago. my credit card has been run and no product shipped and no responses via phone or email
DO NOT BUY FROM THESE GUYS


seems very odd to me everyone that i know has had nothing but good things to say about mason-tech, i havent dealt with them yet but i have install a set of these struts and they are awsome.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (the fuzzy one)*

did you try calling? I have had no problems getting through to them.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_did you try calling? I have had no problems getting through to them.

obviously you can't read.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*

i just heard from Matt
hopefully this gets resolved


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_
obviously you can't read. 









Nope. I just scroll through these pages all day long looking at the icons on the left hand side. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

PM sent Matt.
MKV GTI


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (FckShoes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FckShoes* »_PM sent Matt.
MKV GTI
















is that on the alphards


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

Yea, I'll have more pictures up tonight.


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

do want a set. might have to spend a little extra cash


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ryannorris16)*

I need some of these air struts in my life to get this baby lower! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Its a 2001.5 Supercharged V6 Passat..Currently on KW coils, hoping to be on air by the end of November!


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! ([email protected])*

04 S4 Avant on Mason-Techs! 
Almost finished product, didnt take the rear bump stops off thats why it sits so high. pretty happy with the fronts tho!!!








Special thanks to Scott and Matt !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (2.8turbo)*

Nice! ^^
As for the Canadian great plates... Sometimes shipping to Canada isn't the easiest thing. Especially when USPS returns a package to us for no apparent reason. We apologized for the delay, but sometimes things are beyond our control.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nice! ^^
As for the Canadian great plates... Sometimes shipping to Canada isn't the easiest thing. Especially when USPS returns a package to us for no apparent reason. We apologized for the delay, but sometimes things are beyond our control.

received only 6 of 10 sets
call me asap
this HAS to get resovled now


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

^give em a call and see what they say
!


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Richmond69er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richmond69er* »_^give em a call and see what they say
!

wow
i never thought of that
left a lovely message already


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re:*

i just ordered a set from Matt!! thanks dude!! its hot-dog!
cant wait for them to get here!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_
received only 6 of 10 sets
call me asap
this HAS to get resovled now

Thanks for the phone call today Paul and I'm glad we got everything resolved. USPS has been a pain this past month with tracking information...
...You are good to go though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! ([email protected])*

Im doin my install soon but i was wondering if you can take off your sway bar when you have coils on the car. Figured I would just take it out now.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (Dub*Struck)*

yes you can.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_yes you can.

Thanks Justin...


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! ([email protected])*

Awesome thanks, I also kinda wanna see if thats what is making that stupid clunking noise under my car.


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

Matt check your PM please.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Thanks for the phone call today Paul and I'm glad we got everything resolved. USPS has been a pain this past month with tracking information...
...You are good to go though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

3rd box on it's way. All is good. Thanks matt


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (2.8turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.8turbo* »_04 S4 Avant on Mason-Techs! 
Almost finished product, didnt take the rear bump stops off thats why it sits so high. pretty happy with the fronts tho!!!








Special thanks to Scott and Matt !!!























looking good. but cut the rear bump stops a little at a time so that you can get the car equal from front to back.


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (baggednbangin)*

for sure! i couldnt get the rear shocks off the mounts thats why i didnt do it yet.


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (2.8turbo)*

Where do you run the wires for the sensors? under the car or inside car than out.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

I would hope inside


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (Dub*Struck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub*Struck* »_Where do you run the wires for the sensors? under the car or inside car than out.









what sensors are you talkin about? all the wires are inside if we on the same page here.


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (2.8turbo)*

The E-Level sensors


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (Dub*Struck)*

oh, im running easystreet auto pilot. not accuair.


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (2.8turbo)*

do work son!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (Dub*Struck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub*Struck* »_Where do you run the wires for the sensors? under the car or inside car than out.









I like to run them inside the car but we've run them outside the car with no problems. The wiring and plugs are all weather tight.


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! ([email protected])*

Nice, thanks. Sorry about all the questions man. lol


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (Dub*Struck)*

Well I finally have these struts installed. They are short of amazing! Ride quality is very similar to my KSport coils, a little on the bumpier side...but I think it has to do with how much air i had in these.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! ([email protected])*

Your mk5 rears will work on a wagen too right? On the site it says no wagens or r32s...


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (themachasy)*

Now if I wanted to install the front struts just to get off my coils how do I go about doing it. Just the struts and now air managment. Do I need fittings for the ends of the leader lines for the air to stay in?


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes you néed quick connect fittings for your leader lines


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: (tomespo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_Yes you néed quick connect fittings for your leader lines

Can anyone get me a picture of the quick connect fittings for the leader lines??







Happy Halloween everyone.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm on my phone but if your running 1/4 lines which you should be here's what you need.
http://www.airassisted.com/Air....html


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: (tomespo)*

can i use those with the stainless steel leader line? or do I need stainless steel fittings.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

p.m me or someone else with your questions we cant keep posting in here..


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

scott sent you a pm


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_Your mk5 rears will work on a wagen too right? On the site it says no wagens or r32s... 

The rear bags will work on the Sportwagen.







And for the Audi TT and R32 we custom machine special bag plates that don't use the Firestone sleeve style so that we can get maximum clearance with that rear axle being so close. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! ([email protected])*

anything offered for a D2 A8


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

i IM'd and emailed!
responddddd


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

patiently awaiting more info about the illusive mk1 setup


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (blue bags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_ anything offered for a D2 A8

Nothing specific yet... We should be working on many of the older Audi's later this year Jake. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *blue bags* »_patiently awaiting more info about the illusive mk1 setup

The new MKI set up is awesome and should be finalized soon. It will take care of the age old problem of people having to raise those dang strut towers too...


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nice my buddy wants to have this thing all worked out for next season









.
.
and another shot with the new mason-techs for good measure.











_Modified by blue bags at 12:11 AM 11-7-2009_


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Nothing specific yet... We should be working on many of the older Audi's later this year Jake. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif









alright well that sounds good, im possibly picking one up this weekend, so you should put the a8 on priority


----------



## Dub'05_GLi (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! ([email protected])*

wut kind of air management system would you guys reccomend on a MK4 GLI??? i went on yer website and im interested in these.. really nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dub'05_GLi (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_hm.. hope this is good enough.



























enjoi.
Thank you, MasonTech. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Dude i jus gotta say this is hella bad ass ride. i cant wait to get my MK4 on these.. but no money







... so excited. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lovin the ride!!!!


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my new masontechs
im at 21.75" driver side with no notch at all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
and these ride amazingggg!


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Dub'05_GLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub’05_GLi* »_
Dude i jus gotta say this is hella bad ass ride. i cant wait to get my MK4 on these.. but no money







... so excited. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lovin the ride!!!!

lol i'm flattered. Thanks dude! these struts are the way to go. MasonTech's are absolutely incredible.
Check it!: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvpRWRr0VJY


----------



## Dub'05_GLi (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: (sbuogr)*



sbuogr ..these struts are the way to go. MasonTech's are absolutely incredible.
Nice video man.That brass knukle switch is clean. Wut air maintance system is the best to run with these? [IMG said:


> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif[/IMG]


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_
lol i'm flattered. Thanks dude! these struts are the way to go. MasonTech's are absolutely incredible.
Check it!: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvpRWRr0VJY

dude is that your car?, no shiit mate, im so blown away by your jetta, im planning a trip to the U.S in 2011 just to see this thing in real life, its incredible! by soooooo goddamn far, the BEST mk4 jetta in my books! you should be proud mate, i would have come to the states in 2010, but ive already booked worthersee for that year.......
dom


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub’05_GLi* »_
Nice video man.That brass knukle switch is clean. Wut air maintance system is the best to run with these? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks bro. i'm just running the standard 8 valve setup with a 5 gal tank and one compressor. nothing special.

_Quote, originally posted by *cabbywitha 16v-T* »_
dude is that your car?, no shiit mate, im so blown away by your jetta, im planning a trip to the U.S in 2011 just to see this thing in real life, its incredible! by soooooo goddamn far, the BEST mk4 jetta in my books! you should be proud mate, i would have come to the states in 2010, but ive already booked worthersee for that year.......
dom

Yes, it's my car lol. wow. that is pretty extreme. thank you so so much bro, i really appreciate that. i'd love to go to worthersee next year. when you some to the states, go to h2o! i'll see you there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dub'05_GLi (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

Nice. Wuts authentic Dubbs??


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Dub'05_GLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub’05_GLi* »_Nice. Wuts authentic Dubbs?? 

a VW/AUDI group based out of NewJersey. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dub'05_GLi (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_
a VW/AUDI group based out of NewJersey. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

sweet! Is there a good place u knw of to get custom or jus any kind of sticker.. Vinyls?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Dub'05_GLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub’05_GLi* »_
sweet! Is there a good place u knw of to get custom or jus any kind of sticker.. Vinyls?

PM'ed you. i dont want to jack MasonTech's thread.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (Dub'05_GLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_
alright well that sounds good, im possibly picking one up this weekend, so you should put the a8 on priority









You got it Jake... Just bumped that up on the priority list for ya...









_Quote, originally posted by *Dub’05_GLi* »_wut kind of air management system would you guys reccomend on a MK4 GLI??? i went on yer website and im interested in these.. really nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Management depends on 1. What type of set up you would like to start with 2. If you will want to upgrade in the future and 3. what you can afford.
If being your first bag set up analog is always a good start, in which I would recommend our 'Analog Plus Management Kit' because it utilizes the high quality Accuair manifold and you can easily upgrade to the Accuair Digital E-Level set up at any time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
IM or email me with any questions.







Thanks!


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You got it Jake... Just bumped that up on the priority list for ya...








!

thanks but scratch that i found a better deal on a lexus than the a8 so i bought that instead


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (d1rtyj4k3)*

Hi Ho Hi Ho, Off to Mason-Tech I go... I'll report back tonght on my trip.
KAOS


_Modified by Kaos26003 at 8:27 AM 11-10-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_
thanks but scratch that i found a better deal on a lexus than the a8 so i bought that instead

Ouch!








Get some coils and I'll get you the aerosports and the management set up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (Kaos26003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaos26003* »_Hi Ho Hi Ho, Off to Mason-Tech I go... I'll report back tonght on my trip.
KAOS

Scott is waiting for ya Chatham... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Ouch!








Get some coils and I'll get you the aerosports and the management set up.









maybe one day, for now just coils


----------



## B5.5 4EVER (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (Kaos26003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaos26003* »_Hi Ho Hi Ho, Off to Mason-Tech I go... I'll report back tonght on my trip.
KAOS

_Modified by Kaos26003 at 8:27 AM 11-10-2009_


So what's the word???


----------



## A4Quattrot (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That we are... We will have many new applications being built as early as next month. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Let us know if you have any other questions. Thank you!









So where are these new apps? I drive a b6 a4 so you got me covered. But It'd be cool for bags to be accessable to more audi/VW models.








Boy do I love bags... I'ma get me a set as soon as I sell everything I own.


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (B5.5 4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B5.5 4EVER* »_

So what's the word???
















So i didn't end up getting to Stop by the Shop, Scott had to run to northern OH to pick some stuff up. and Matt was out for the day.I did end up getting to Chat with Scott on the phone for 10-15min. So here's the low down on B5/B5.5/Audi stuff. It's the Next Project soon as the Mk1 stuff is finished in the next week or so. There gonna be doing the Test fitment on a Local Friends Passat, but this car will only be getting used for the mockup, and then getting it's static setup back underneith, i'll be talking my B5 out to Mason-Tech in the Near Future to Get the Actually Product, finally fitments, ect... Keep a Eye on this thread as there will be pic's for sure as soon as they do my install maybe even some during to help other's out with there installs. Hope this Helps some to the B chassis guys wondering. All i know is these guy's(Scott&Matt) are just as Excited as i am for the B chassis stuff. Skid plates and Great Plate's will then Happen sometime over the winter Hopefully.
If you've got any Questions just post and i'll try to help Scott and Matt out by answering some on the B Chassis Stuff, they've already answered for me.
KAOS
"MkIV owner's Beware there's a B5 coming for your Best of Show Trophy's at Show Next Yr!"


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (A4Quattrot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4Quattrot* »_
So where are these new apps? I drive a b6 a4 so you got me covered. But It'd be cool for bags to be accessable to more audi/VW models.








Boy do I love bags... I'ma get me a set as soon as I sell everything I own.

MKI is finished and in the testing stages, next up is our Passat and Audi kits. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

will be ordering these shortly for...


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
MKI is finished and in the testing stages, next up is our Passat and Audi kits. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
MKI is finished and in the testing stages, next up is our Passat and Audi kits. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















WOOT WOOT! PASSAT LOVE!
-Chatham


----------



## B5.5 4EVER (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
MKI is finished and in the testing stages, next up is our Passat and Audi kits. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

It is about time guys, Passat love http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
MKI is finished and in the testing stages, next up is our Passat and Audi kits. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

Make sure you cover the A6 Quattro


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks scott for my order


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKSUNSHINE* »_thanks scott for my order









Thank YOU, Kevin!
Figured I would post up some updated pics.
A comparison in length with our mk3 front air strut next to a Bilstein Sport Strut...








New one-piece upper bag cap included on all VW front struts...








And a shot showing a little more detail of a pair of mk3 struts...


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

These things look so nice. Hopefully this little 16 year old can afford them one day soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (thibz115)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thibz115* »_will be ordering these shortly for...
























That gets me excited... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just let us know when you're ready!
Your car is gorgeous, makes me miss my MKIII Jetta. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jester2893* »_These things look so nice. Hopefully this little 16 year old can afford them one day soon.









you gotta hustle








i got my Masontechs by selling coils, front bags, and exhaust 
i even made some money off of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

ha yea definitely. 
I plan to start buying more air pars after Christmas hopefully, so Ill sell my racelands and hopefully pick these up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (Jester2893)*

Free ground shipping has been extended!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That gets me excited... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just let us know when you're ready!
Your car is gorgeous, makes me miss my MKIII Jetta. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

thanks man, called today talked to you about the paypal situation being down.. thanks alot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (thibz115)*

soooooo give me a mk4 air sys. for 4$???/


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (jrhthree1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrhthree1.8T* »_soooooo give me a mk4 air sys. for 4$???/

Black Friday is coming, but don't hold your breath for a deal like that


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Black Friday is coming, but don't hold your breath for a deal like that









How about a killer deal on the new MKII / MKIII rear air struts on Black Friday?


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_How about a killer deal on the new MKII / MKIII rear air struts on Black Friday?









this interests me


----------



## Dub'05_GLi (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: (pielout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pielout* »_finished up my fronts(chitty pic)








can't go any lower due to my tires hitting the inner fender wells







either way i am very happy with the product, thx guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hope to have some good pics taken shortly

Pretty dam sweet.







i need to get these baby. as soon as i get my hands on some of the dollas







. oh and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for car.


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (Dub'05_GLi)*

cant wait to put these in!!!!


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: (thibz115)*

i just wish I can get my air installed. lol My stuff has just been sitting around the house forever. lol Now winter is here....


----------



## Vick N (May 4, 2005)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (B5.5 4EVER)*


----------



## burritowagen (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

black friday sale?


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmasc* »_black friday sale?


*cough* half off *cough* ?


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jester2893* »_
*cough* half off *cough* ?










lol half off.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

lol I can wish can't I?
If these things by some great chance went half off, I would put my body/paint work and Christmas shopping on hold to buy these for myself.


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

Dude i took out a loan for my whole air set up. lol Im still paying for it. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif








_Quote, originally posted by *Jester2893* »_lol I can wish can't I?
If these things by some great chance went half off, I would put my body/paint work and Christmas shopping on hold to buy these for myself.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jester2893* »_lol I can wish can't I? 









I wish we could give them half off... We might have to do a little something for Black Friday though. We'll just have to wait and see...







Only a couple days away. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Dub*Struck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub*Struck* »_Dude i took out a loan for my whole air set up. lol Im still paying for it. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif









that has to be the sillyiest thing i have heard in a LONGGGG time.


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
that has to be the sillyiest thing i have heard in a LONGGGG time.

HaHa! Hey man its not like it was a big loan.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Dub*Struck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub*Struck* »_
HaHa! Hey man its not like it was a big loan.









so what


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








I wish we could give them half off... We might have to do a little something for Black Friday though. We'll just have to wait and see...







Only a couple days away. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


Just mine have to be half off, screw everyone else.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Scott, do you still make enough to turn the lights on? (lol)
Looking foward to getting the new set-up








Thanks again to matt & scott for taking care of us "bastards"


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for customer service! Thx scott


----------



## rdubya (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Scott, I have left you several emails without 1 single reply back. Why are you avoiding my emails? I paid you money many months ago. At least return my emails and figure out this situation. This is not good business


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rdubya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rdubya* »_Scott, I have left you several emails without 1 single reply back. Why are you avoiding my emails? I paid you money many months ago. At least return my emails and figure out this situation. This is not good business 

maybe they're getting rerouted to his spam box.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (rdubya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rdubya* »_Scott, I have left you several emails without 1 single reply back. Why are you avoiding my emails? I paid you money many months ago. At least return my emails and figure out this situation. This is not good business 

Give them a call. I doubt Scott is trying to take your money and run. There must be a problem with the way your emails are getting routed to him or the way his are coming back to you. After all this is technology and things can go wrong.


----------



## burritowagen (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








I wish we could give them half off... We might have to do a little something for Black Friday though. We'll just have to wait and see...







Only a couple days away. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

no black friday sale?














maybe cyber monday?
I wanna get my float on.


----------



## rdubya (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Appleton)*

I really hope that is the case... However it has been over 5 months now, my credit card had been rung through on day 1 and still today I have nothing to show for it.


----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! ([email protected])*

i see that you have the front struts for the b6 passat for $999.99 But what else is needed to complete the kit??? Is there a complete kit that is B6 passat specific or atleast mk5 GTI/JETTA??


_Modified by scrubinadub at 1:06 PM 11-28-2009_


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (scrubinadub)*

You would need management and rear bags


----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (harley06)*

where can i get the management and rear bags from? I want good quality stuff as this is my daily. My wife also uses the car.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Check out airassisted.com and speak to kevin for management.


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (tomespo)*


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (Skin88)*

ive got a problem. on my mkv rabbit the top mount i cant seem to get it to sit right.
i tighten it with the spark plug socket like matt told me but something is still loose. 
cant seem to figure it out anyone else having trouble with the top mounts?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (Skin88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rdubya* »_Scott, I have left you several emails without 1 single reply back. Why are you avoiding my emails? I paid you money many months ago. At least return my emails and figure out this situation. This is not good business 

This sounds a little weird... All orders that are paid for are shipped out as soon as we can get to them.
Shoot me an email at [email protected] and I'll get you sorted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *scrubinadub* »_i see that you have the front struts for the b6 passat for $999.99 But what else is needed to complete the kit??? Is there a complete kit that is B6 passat specific or atleast mk5 GTI/JETTA?

You will need the front struts, rear bags and management. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif We supply everything you will need...
Just shoot me an email and I'll do my best to get you all taken care of with any questions you might have.









_Quote, originally posted by *Skin88* »_









Car looks good Frankie, we'll meet up this week and I'll take a look at your top mounts. Make sure everything is in tight... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Just got my struts and am very happy! Quality is just as good as my other set








Kevin


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

I have Also been trying to call the shop for about a week now no answer..


----------



## buggydubbin (Jul 3, 2009)

cant wait for the mk1 stuff


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

To Scott and the crew over at Mason-tech.. Have a Merry Christmas and happy holiday to you and the family.
We appreciate all your support on our requirements.


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

so are you guys having a sale for the holidays??


----------



## buggydubbin (Jul 3, 2009)

i see the mk1 stuff is up on the website, is it forsale or is that a preorder thing


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (buggydubbin)*

Anything for the A6 4b quattro yet?


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hey Scott, email sent to [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## B5.5 4EVER (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Racer Rob)*

Anything yet for a Passat B5.5???


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

has anyone heard from these guys lately?


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes I spoke to Scott yesterday and he said he has been so busy in the shop he hasn't had time to get on here. 
If you just email him you'll get a pretty quick response


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (tomespo)*

Sent an email Thursday afternoon, is there another email besides [email protected]?


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

thats what i have used and i have been talking to scott for the past hour


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (FckShoes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FckShoes* »_Sent an email Thursday afternoon, is there another email besides [email protected]? 

Did you read this page?
[email protected]


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_
Did you read this page?
[email protected] 

Matt no longer works for Mason Tech, despite what his Vortex profile says. I've been able to talk to Matt with no problems, but now that he is no longer my link to Scott, I need to get a hold of him directly, which is why I asked if there was an alternate email people were using.


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Racer Rob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Racer Rob* »_thats what i have used and i have been talking to scott for the past hour

Thanks, I'll resend my original email


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *FckShoes* »_
Matt no longer works for Mason Tech, despite what his Vortex profile says. I've been able to talk to Matt with no problems, but now that he is no longer my link to Scott, I need to get a hold of him directly, which is why I asked if there was an alternate email people were using. 


sad to hear he letf... definitely a solid individual... all the best to matt in his future endeavors... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
scott you will have an email/pm shortly...


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Email resent Scott


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (FckShoes)*

Whats goin on Darrel?


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (xpalendocious)*

Hey Kev, just trying to get the labor taken care of, I let time pass over the holidays, didn't want to bother them, but now I can't get a hold of anyone, figures lol.


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (FckShoes)*

Hey does anyone know how the rears hook up to the mk4 jetta? pics??


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

i know its gonna be hard getting up with them as of right now because they are building new struts and from what scott said they remodified the firestone bags to make them go even lower!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Dub*Struck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub*Struck* »_Hey does anyone know how the rears hook up to the mk4 jetta? pics??

its really straigt forward with the rear. the plate bolts to the bottom and the bag bolts to that plate. then you have to put the riv nut in up top


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*FV-QR*

bump, still waiting for communication.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (FckShoes)*

I see a lot of people are getting very frustrated with the lack of communication that MASON-tech is having with you guys, but i just want to say that Scott has been JAM-PACKED with stuff lately, so i dont blame him for not sitting on the forums all day. Your best bet would be to shoot him an E-Mail to [email protected] and give him a few days to get back to you.
I contacted him last weekend about a minor issue that i was having, and he replied within two days, and sent out the part i needed to resolve the problem THE DAY that i sent him my shipping information.
anyway, for my own sake, i just want to thank Scott for taking care of me so promptly.
as for everyone else, hang in there. he'll get in touch with you all as soon as things slow up. Trust me, these struts are worth the wait. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by sbuogr at 1:29 PM 1-15-2010_


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_I see a lot of people are getting very frustrated with the lack of communication that MASON-tech is having with you guys, but i just want to say that Scott has been JAM-PACKED with stuff lately, so i dont blame him for not sitting on the forums all day. Your best bet would be to shoot him an E-Mail to [email protected] and give him a few days to get back to you.
I contacted him last weekend about a minor issue that i was having, and he replied within two days, and sent out the part i needed to resolve the problem THE DAY that i sent him my shipping information.
anyway, for my own sake, i just want to thank Scott for taking care of me so promptly.
as for everyone else, hang in there. he'll get in touch with you all as soon as things slow up. Trust me, these struts are worth the wait. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by sbuogr at 1:29 PM 1-15-2010_

That's good to hear, I sent an email, twice, dated on the 7th to [email protected], I'll give [email protected] a try this time. I've had the worst luck so far, 2nd pair of struts, issues with rear bags, lack of comm., I've been more than patient and understanding. Hopefully I get a chance to experience what you do.
Thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I just tried [email protected] as well... I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

[email protected] or [email protected] ..one or the other


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

Still no reply from all three emails in almost 2 weeks.
Called and a left a message Scott, please call me back.










_Modified by FckShoes at 10:30 AM 1-20-2010_


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

dude maybe he doesnt like you because i emailed him and the next day i had a responce haha just kidding.. i dont know what to tell you


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Racer Rob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FckShoes* »_Still no reply from all three emails in almost 2 weeks.
Called and a left a message Scott, please call me back.









_Modified by FckShoes at 10:30 AM 1-20-2010_


_Quote, originally posted by *Racer Rob* »_dude maybe he doesnt like you because i emailed him and the next day i had a responce haha just kidding.. i dont know what to tell you


*FckShoes*, what email provider are you emailing him from? maybe all of your emails are getting thrown in his spam box..


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*

sbugor, 
I'm using Gmail, It should be fine as it's the same email that I used when ordering, and I recieved notice that payment went through and item shipped.
No answer on the phones, left a message.
Hope he's doing ok


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

Are all the new ones painted blue? I just got some from Santi and they are yellow.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (ebrunn)*

They do custom colors as well. They could have been originally ordered that way.


----------



## neonhor (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! ([email protected])*

Any word on the rear mk4 R32 set up?


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: +++ BRAND NEW!! MASON-Tech Air Struts and Air Bag Kits!! (neonhor)*

Howz it guys, just curious if you got those kits for the VW B5/B5.5 produced yet?? 
I've been itchin for a proper stance on my ride!








Thanks in advance.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I believe the B5 stuff is the same stuff as the Mk4 kit (as long as you don't have 4-motion or a wagon)
Either way, BUMP for Mason-Tech! Having kind of a hard time getting in touch with Scott so I hope all is well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Scott, if you ready this, shoot me over a PM


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

Can I get a PM too?







Should have an email and voice mail from ealier this month.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (FckShoes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FckShoes* »_Still no reply from all three emails in almost 2 weeks.
Called and a left a message Scott, please call me back.











That is absolutely absurd! 
Sorry about your luck Darrel. 


_Modified by Ducky 2.0T at 7:07 PM 1-27-2010_


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

dont worry im emailing as well and getting no responce i am also calling. i hope scotts alright. he responded very fast prior to ordering once the order went in about 3 weeks ago he got quiet


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Racer Rob)*

wow, what is with the lack of support at M-T? A local here received a wrong part and has had a hell of a time getting a hold of them too.


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

this guy has had my money for weeks now and nothing I'm sitting here waiting clueless. I've never experienced worst customer service.


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

this however is weird for mason tech. i have ordered from them before and i had great service but those were great plates. 
my roomate as well ordered great plates and got sent wrong ones he pm'd scott and got a brand new set sent over night.
so why when it comes to air ride does everything slow down and you get no responce? is it wrong for me to know an ETA on when i can expect my bags.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

These posts make me concerned for Scott... I really hope everything is alright! I know he was 100% swamped fulfilling orders but the fact that some people aren't getting their product is worrying. Can anyone confirm that they've spoken to him recently and all is well?


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

Yall have to realize there is a huge demand for the struts and im sure there is only a limited of people who assemble these struts. I waited a month and a week for my front struts. Patience guys...


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

oh i have patience. its just kinda weird for scott to be quiet. i hope hes alright does anyone personally know him and can see if hes doing alright


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Racer Rob)*

to be honest, the best way to reach them is calling the number on their website.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Racer Rob* »_oh i have patience. its just kinda weird for scott to be quiet. i hope hes alright does anyone personally know him and can see if hes doing alright

x2 
We all know Scott is good peeps and has a strong work ethic... I think we are all just concerned that everything is ok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (20thGTI12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thGTI12* »_to be honest, the best way to reach them is calling the number on their website. 

eh, that doesn't work so well either, EVERY time I've called, it rings and goes to VM. I've left a message, still have not heard anything. I've been patient as well. But waiting almost a month for just contact is crazy, busy or not, you have to tend to people before, during and after the transaction. That is why most are questioning if he is ok or not.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (20thGTI12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thGTI12* »_Yall have to realize there is a huge demand for the struts and im sure there is only a limited of people who assemble these struts. I waited a month and a week for my front struts. Patience guys...









Who needs customer service anyway??

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I remember reading that one of the selling points of the mason-tech's was that they were made in the USA and that you didn't have to wait for them to ship from Austria. Ironically, my Bagyards were here in 2 weeks with a custom color and i've never once had an issue getting in touch with Andrew.
Seems like it's time for Mason-tech to rework their business model as I read page after page of AWOL customer service. 
And for the apologists... Mason-tech has had a history with poor CS. Being busy with "huge demand" is a pathetic excuse, when it has carried on since I can remember. 
http://www.volkswagenrescue.com/archives/18 
Glad that I made the right decision, and I am glad some seem to have gotten lucky with their MT stuffs. I feel sorry for those that didn't.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

and this is exactly why i ordered my airlifts instead, ive seen thread after thread bitching and moaning about how terrible the service is. im all for supporting US companies but not when the service sucks. 
local friend ordered a crack pipe from them, got the wrong one. couldnt get ahold of them for a month. waited another 2 weeks to get the new one shipped out. and he go the wrong one the 2nd time. told them to eff off and issued a chargeback.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_
Who needs customer service anyway??








I remember reading that one of the selling points of the mason-tech's was that they were made in the USA and that you didn't have to wait for them to ship from Austria. Ironically, my Bagyards were here in 2 weeks with a custom color and i've never once had an issue getting in touch with Andrew.
Seems like it's time for Mason-tech to rework their business model as I read page after page of AWOL customer service. 
And for the apologists... Mason-tech has had a history with poor CS. Being busy with "huge demand" is a pathetic excuse, when it has carried on since I can remember. 
http://www.volkswagenrescue.com/archives/18 
Glad that I made the right decision, and I am glad some seem to have gotten lucky with their MT stuffs. I feel sorry for those that didn't. 

<hr style="color: black;" width="15%" size="1" align="LEFT">
***Check out WFSU's new blog!!*** 
*WFSU
*

The point of your post being? I could say the same thing about OpenRoad... but I choose not to go into the Bagyard group by thread and start bashing them for doing what Andrew did. Would you like a cookie for going with Bagyard instead of MT? Scott is a one man show right now, and the last time I spoke with him he was pretty sick, so it's concerning to hear that no one is getting a response from him.


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

^ i think his point is when someone sends funds for a significant amount 3k+ they would like some sort of ETA, or some sort of communication during the process of it all.
I personally am new to the air game. I didnt know alot about it and i sent emails to MT, and after waiting a month for no response i asked around and the general feedback i got from locals (local to me) was that BY was a great product backed with a great CS rep. and so far ive been happy with my purchase.
To sum it up. people dont like to spend their hard earned dollars and then cross their fingers and hope there gear shows up.


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Richmond69er)*

I dont know what to say fella's but Scott better fix this problem quick or else hes gonna lose business


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

its unfortunate, ive heard the products are great!
but if business is so awesome, why not make it a multi person show instead of a 1 man?


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_
The point of your post being? I could say the same thing about OpenRoad... but I choose not to go into the Bagyard group by thread and start bashing them for doing what Andrew did. Would you like a cookie for going with Bagyard instead of MT? Scott is a one man show right now, and the last time I spoke with him he was pretty sick, so it's concerning to hear that no one is getting a response from him.


If you're offering cookies, I like chocolate chip. 
Thanks


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

I donno guys, I think I hear the equal amount of great thing that I hear bad about mason-tech. I haven't had any problems from them yet. I email them. I get one back within a couple hours. a day at most. When I had placed my order I wanted status on it so I left them a message to call me back any time. I got info about it at 10:00 at night from a personal cell. That doesn't sound like such bad service to me. I guess I'm not angry cuz it hasn't happened to me yet. lol Good luck to you guys










_Modified by Dub*Struck at 4:57 AM 1-28-2010_


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Dub*Struck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub*Struck* »_I donno guys, I think I hear the equal amount of great thing that I hear bad about mason-tech. I haven't had any problems from them yet. I email them. I get one back within a couple hours. a day at most. When I had placed my order I wanted status on it so I left them a message to call me back any time. I got info about it at 10:00 at night from a personal cell. That doesn't sound like such bad service to me. I guess I'm not angry cuz it hasn't happened to me yet. lol Good luck to you guys









_Modified by Dub*Struck at 4:57 AM 1-28-2010_

Was this recent?


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

Lack of communication is a key reason why I will avoid doing business with a company. It just shows a lack of respect to your customers. 
Being busy, being a one-man-show, or being sick (unless you're hospital bound), etc are still not excuses for poor customer service and communication. You don't start a business and then just skip out. It doesnt take much effort to write a reply email saying "hey, i've been swamped, but I havent forgotten about you. Thank you for your patience."


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (scandalous_cynce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scandalous_cynce* »_Lack of communication is a key reason why I will avoid doing business with a company. It just shows a lack of respect to your customers. 
Being busy, being a one-man-show, or being sick (unless you're hospital bound), etc are still not excuses for poor customer service and communication. You don't start a business and then just skip out. It doesnt take much effort to write a reply email saying "hey, i've been swamped, but I havent forgotten about you. Thank you for your patience."

Couldn't have said it any better. Hope he's ok, but in any case, if he's not hospital bound, it would be nice to get an email or call back letting people know the situation. I spent over $3,000 on the website + additional labor to remove and replace the bad sturts/bags that I was sent.


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

ok just an update i didnt hear from scott but i did get my tracking number. he must be swamped


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

i was told by santi that my struts shipped today.


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
Was this recent?

I emailed last week on a tech question and got and email back within an hour, hour 1/2. Maybe its hit or miss. lol


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

i think scott needs to hire someone to strictly deal with customers. then i dont see an issue on people getting upset. I know the wait is worth it and thats what i kept reminding myself


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Dub*Struck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub*Struck* »_
I emailed last week on a tech question and got and email back within an hour, hour 1/2. Maybe its hit or miss. lol

Maybe a pick and choose.
Matt Crooke use to be the one to handle customer concerns and questions. Hes left Mason Tech now, for reasons I won't say










_Modified by FckShoes at 10:35 AM 1-29-2010_


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (FckShoes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FckShoes* »_
Maybe a pick and choose.
Matt Crooke use to be the one to handle customer concerns and questions. He's left Mason Tech now, for reasons I won't say









Maybe they treat their employees like they treat their customers? =X


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scandalous_cynce)*

I also waited quite a while for me but the finally came in...one day just got a tracking number and they were in within a few days


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Guys.. take it easy.. It's not like he's in here "defending himself" and product isn't leaving.
Whatever is going on it taking enough of his time that he hasn't even been able to chime in here. Again, I just hope everything is alright!


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

got my struts in and installed them.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (chasattack)*

Definitely good news http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. When did you order them and when was the last you were able to contact Scott?


----------



## dat turbo dub (Jan 25, 2010)

Whats the difference between airbags and struts?


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

a bag is a bag, a strut is a pressurized shock. on mk4 fronts the bag and strut are in the same assembly (Mcphearson strut design) the bags are sealed to the struts in this setup for perfect positioning, lift, and valving.


----------



## dat turbo dub (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

So if I wanted to get some I would need both for my car?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (dat turbo dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dat turbo dub* »_So if I wanted to get some I would need both for my car?

Yes, just as you need both springs and struts when you have a static setup, you need struts and air springs (bags) for your car.


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_Definitely good news http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. When did you order them and when was the last you were able to contact Scott?

well first off i ordered them through santi which i highly recommend because he stayed on top of Scott and got the order processed quickly.
ordered them on the 13th and got them on the 29th.
Scott ignored my emails the whole time.


----------



## dat turbo dub (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: (Retromini)*

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

I ordered mine through Santi on Sunday and had them that Friday and also never had a problem contacting Scott at his email


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (tomespo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_I ordered mine through Santi on Sunday and had them that Friday and also never had a problem contacting Scott at his email 

thats cuz your a bosco


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

i ordered mine on the 12th and recieved them today front and rears along with the famous scott mason sig.


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Racer Rob)*

Do you have a booger on your carpet? HAHA...jk ill have to say i waited a month for my MT's and don't regret waiting whatsover. The ride is amazing and I dont get what people are talking about the clunky or weird noises from the MT's. I'm jealous you received a signature on your struts.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (20thGTI12)*

Scott listened to me and signed struts! Epic, I want a set now hahaha


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hahhahaha that is awesome. 
should have signed it scooterman


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_Scott listened to me and signed struts! Epic, I want a set now hahaha










well i had to ask for the signature! but they look great and well worth the wait.. now i just need to install them


----------



## dat turbo dub (Jan 25, 2010)

So if I wanted a full set would I need to buy the front air struts, the rear bags, and the air management system? Or is there more?


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Racer Rob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Racer Rob* »_
well i had to ask for the signature! but they look great and well worth the wait.. now i just need to install them

Oh, I know. I just recommended it in a thread.... didnt think someone was actually gonna get it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dat turbo dub* »_So if I wanted a full set would I need to buy the front air struts, the rear bags, and the air management system? Or is there more?


That's pretty much it. You could buy front and rear mason-tech's and an Accuair management system and have everything you need to install them on your car when you receive it.


----------



## dat turbo dub (Jan 25, 2010)

OK. Thanks.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dat turbo dub)*

and since your in florida and i need work you can pay me to install it! since santi is leaving haha


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Anyone know what rear bags the MT setup uses for 4motion/haldex cars? I think its an AirHouse bag, but I'm at work and don't have a time to go to the car and check, and I need to know asap.


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
Oh, I know. I just recommended it in a thread.... didnt think someone was actually gonna get it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










that my friend is exactly why i asked for it.


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Racer Rob)*

Air build finally done! Whoever I bugged for the past month for help. I am sorry but very thankful! Thanks mason tech and everyone for the help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lelix (Apr 30, 2008)

Any B5 A4 Quattro love??


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

I hope there isn't some amazing special going on right now, I just paid retail. lol

What is the standard wait time on an order?


_Modified by DOHC91GLI at 8:49 PM 2-7-2010_


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: (DOHC91GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DOHC91GLI* »_I hope there isn't some amazing special going on right now, I just paid retail. lol

What is the standard wait time on an order?

_Modified by DOHC91GLI at 8:49 PM 2-7-2010_

I got mine in 5 business days but other people say they waited a while.


----------



## bluegolfgti (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: (tomespo)*

Anyone heard from scott recently? I oredered Mk4 rear bags on 2nd january nad still no sign of them, have emailed a few times too and no response. He was very quick to respond before i placed the order and wanted info, seems once hes got the money he doesnt bother replying.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (DOHC91GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DOHC91GLI* »_I hope there isn't some amazing special going on right now, I just paid retail. lol

What is the standard wait time on an order?

_Modified by DOHC91GLI at 8:49 PM 2-7-2010_

i think it also depends on when you order in relation to him making a batch of them, i know in the past he was shipping out orders for like 10 ppl at once so if you order like the last day of a building rampage you may get them sooner. when i recieved mine a bunch of people got them the same couple days, i had been waiting like 2 weeks, some ppl a month, etc


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (blue bags)*

Yikes. Hope it's not that long of a wait.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Has anyone actually spoken to Scott recently?


----------



## bluegolfgti (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_Has anyone actually spoken to Scott recently?

I wish, hes ignoring all my emails, I wish id gone to bagyard.
Come on scott your good name is being absolutuely ruined by treating your customers like this!


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bluegolfgti)*

He hasn't posted on vortex since 11-30-2009.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

I think at this point a lot of people are more concerned that Scott is in fact alright.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I hope all is well with the scooterman


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

He must be if the guy on the last page got his in early Feb. with a signature on the strut...


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (FckShoes)*

Good call. At least we know he still has hands.


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Scott is alright he is slam packed with business. dont worry you will receive your product probably in two weeks. Yes i did get his signature. i also received an email back the other day because i was missing some bolts for my great plates and he said he will be shipping them out asap


----------



## turboG60rado (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re:*

i emailed him yesterday and received a reply today. took less than 24 hours. he even offered me a good deal on shipping. i think i'll be sticking with MT


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Re: (turboG60rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboG60rado* »_ *i think *i'll be sticking with MT

think harder








Good that he's ok.


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (FckShoes)*

Ordered on the third... good thing I'm in no hurry, as I have nothing else for the system... lol


----------



## bluegolfgti (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Re: (turboG60rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboG60rado* »_i emailed him yesterday and received a reply today. took less than 24 hours. he even offered me a good deal on shipping. i think i'll be sticking with MT

Yeah he did the same with me when i had some queries before ordering, he replied withinh hours, not heard a thing since ordering tho despite several emails, Im getting rather concerned now.


_Modified by bluegolfgti at 10:31 AM 2-14-2010_


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Re: (bluegolfgti)*

I need me some mason techs. No response yet


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Re: (passat_98)*

Mason Techs for sale, check my sig....mkv


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (FckShoes)*

Going on three weeks. No struts, and no communication. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

one of my struts has an internal clunking noise. owned them for a month and they have been making the noise a week after installation. no response from scott. so now these things basically have no warranty based on the fact that scott does not respond.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboG60rado* »_i emailed him yesterday and received a reply today. took less than 24 hours. he even offered me a good deal on shipping. i think i'll be sticking with MT


that's good to hear... emailed scott today... will see what comes of it! Hope all is well with this company... they offered great customer service on the whole...


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (xpalendocious)*

Just got tracking info. Should be here on the 4th.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DOHC91GLI* »_Just got tracking info. Should be here on the 4th.


nice


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

paging scott.....


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (chasattack)*

u probably installed your **** wrong if i happened on the first week, just saying u should be 100% sure before you call the company out on it


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_u probably installed your **** wrong if i happened on the first week, just saying u should be 100% sure before you call the company out on it

installed my **** wrong? are you joking its two bolts.
i put the clunky one on the other side and what do you know same noise. i even made up new strut caps to hold the strut in there nice and tight its not the bushing either because stock bushings were tested as well. all fingers point to the strut.


----------



## mannymanuel_1 (Feb 12, 2009)

im sent to Scott n Matt


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (mannymanuel_1)*

matt dont work there anymore


----------



## mannymanuel_1 (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks i didnt know that but now i do lol
has anyone heard from Scott???


----------



## bluegolfgti (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: (mannymanuel_1)*

I got my rear bags a few days ago, took 6 weeks from order date to ship date, thats really not good service! They are great quality though but it still doesnt make up for the utterly appaling customer service. I really want to support scott and his great product but he really makes it hard to recommend when he ignores customers repeatedly.


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKSUNSHINE* »_I e-mailed scott, and got a reply within an hour.. Second set I've had purchased and happy with his products and service.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## F4UH8TRS (Dec 3, 2009)

all of this doesn;t sound too go has anyone heard from him bc i dont want to place a order and end up waiting 6 weeks, hope all is well. And business is just booming and doesn't have time


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

All orders have been taking about 3 weeks, not 6 weeks, so i dont know where you got that... 
He's not answering emails, and small questions not because he doesnt want to, but because he's putting struts together... 
If anyone has any questions or needs to order anything let me know and I will try and answer and take care anything you need b/w you and MasonTech...


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_All orders have been taking about 3 weeks, not 6 weeks, so i dont know where you got that... 
He's not answering emails, and small questions not because he doesnt want to, but because he's putting struts together... 
If anyone has any questions or needs to order anything let me know and I will try and answer and take care anything you need b/w you and MasonTech... 

he's supah swamped....just give a lil slack guyz...


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLATBLACKMK2* »_
he's supah swamped....just give a lil slack guyz...









sounds like he either needs to manufacture and distribute his product to retailers or hire someone to handle his retail business...


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_
sounds like he either needs to manufacture and distribute his product to retailers or hire someone to handle his retail business... 

agreed, but atleast hes doin the best he can alone


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Scott has always responded back to my e-mails.. Even after having a problem and me being frustrated as a customer. He has always come threw in a timely manner.
It's not easy these days.. besides the economy.. demand, and competition.. He's doing better then most who are no longer in business.
Understandably frustrating to anyone who's trying to find answers, questions, to place orders for his products.
I hope to hear better things in the future and hope that things are well with him, life, and business


----------



## 98a4 (Sep 17, 2003)

b5 quattro update?


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: (98a4)*

like what you guys put out


----------



## turboG60rado (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (FckShoes)*

just filed a claim with my bank to get a refund. 2 months waiting for a part that should be in stock and no assembly necessary. No response to emails or phone calls. I'm disappointed.


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Re: (turboG60rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboG60rado* »_just filed a claim with my bank to get a refund. 2 months waiting for a part that should be in stock and no assembly necessary. No response to emails or phone calls. I'm disappointed. 

Sorry to hear that man


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Dub*Struck)*

my cousin ordered fronts and rears from mason-tech about a month ago they came 2 days ago. so at least hes still alive lol...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Skin88)*

Just did these 2 weeks ago for B5 PAssat


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Santi)*

just ordered my mk4 front struts today, don't make me drive at stock height for much longer


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Re: (chrisIY403)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisIY403* »_just ordered my mk4 front struts today, don't make me drive at stock height for much longer









youll love them, they look so nice when you get them you dont wanna put them right in


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Re: (tomespo)*

My car with the mason techs. lol I never posted pics on this thread before.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Pics with new Mason-Tech Struts Installed.


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Just did these 2 weeks ago for B5 PAssat


















everyone says there are only so many ways to build a strut but ****ing christ, you ever heard of BagYard?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Tri-Lit)*

would it help if they didnt use bilstein? lol you need to just keep it to yourself so you dont sound ignorant. how many companies out there make products that are pretty much the same but it all comes down to personal preference, price, and demand.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_would it help if they didnt use bilstein? 

If they used Koni, people would probably still complain because they were yellow


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Retromini)*

haha yah. people just dont understand business.


----------



## B5.5 4EVER (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Just did these 2 weeks ago for B5 PAssat


Can you do a set for my wagon, front and rear though, those look like just the fronts...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: (B5.5 4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tri-Lit* »_
everyone says there are only so many ways to build a strut but ****ing christ, you ever heard of BagYard? 

Can u sound more ignorant... 
You think Bagyard is the only company that makes suspension or uses YELLOW Bilstein shocks... 
Oh Woops they didnt get repainted a different color.. blah blah blah... 









_Quote, originally posted by *B5.5 4EVER* »_
Can you do a set for my wagon, front and rear though, those look like just the fronts...

you have PM


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Santi)*

simmah down guys, heheheheheh suspension is what it is gas and oil filled tubes that we ride on, just like motors are big air pumps that we make go vrooooooooom vroom...get over it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*

My rear mason tech bag blew! WTF! No damage to anything thankfully. But the way that the bottom of the bad sits on the metal frame when I drop it wears away slowly at the bag now it blew this morning. Im not happy...
Does mason tech warranty that kinda thing? Cuz No im outt of a car. Has anyone ever heard of this kinda thing happening?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Dub*Struck)*

firestone bags or what? scott will take care of ya for sure.


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Re: (corrado_sean2)*

yea firestones. and just talked to em today. getting it replaced. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ohSoEuro1.8t (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Dub*Struck)*

my fronts are making clunk sounds, i must need those spacer plates


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Re: (ohSoEuro1.8t)*

check your strut caps touching your hood


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Re: (ohSoEuro1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ohSoEuro1.8t* »_my fronts are making clunk sounds, i must need those spacer plates

yeah just tell scott and hell get a set to you, they fixed my problem


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Re: (tomespo)*

what does the spacer plates look like??


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Dub*Struck)*

c5 a6 quattro bags???


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

Whats up with the masontech online store? Im unable to shop for any air suspension components, or put them in a cart







. I want to do some shopping


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

damn....the store really is down and my friend just ordered mk3 rears from him like 2 weeks ago and it worked then.. this is getting weirder and weirder


_Modified by blue bags at 9:52 AM 4-23-2010_


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (blue bags)*

probably just stopped taking orders so he can catch up, I ordered my front struts 1 week ago 
I can't stand the stock height much longer


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (chrisIY403)*

I can't stand lowering springs for much longer I need my mason techs


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

something to consider....


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (Si Trav)*

well I will be getting my mason tech struts Tuesday


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Dub*Struck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub*Struck* »_what does the spacer plates look like??


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

i ordered a skid plate two weeks ago and havent gotten it. emailed you three times called a few times and nothing. whats going on here?


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

I have had my Masons for quite some time now, front and rear. I have ridden in cars with other setups and I have got to say that this is the best setup for me. I know that people always bitch about Scott and his lag time, but to me the product to worth it. Santi, you need to call me 


I do have one complaint though, over here in socal, we have had some incidence of MT straps going bad. Its an easy fix, get it re-done at UVAir. I would just like to see Scott look a little more into that. 

my car:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

fookerbob said:


> I do have one complaint though, over here in socal, we have had some incidence of MT straps going bad. Its an easy fix, get it re-done at UVAir. I would just like to see Scott look a little more into that.



That is probably because the crimp rings are from UVAir. At one point BagYard used a small number of UVAir crimp rings and the exact same thing happened. It's just a UVAir quality issue, not a MT quality issue. Pretty sure the UVAir crimp rings are aluminum too (?). Typically we use zinc coated stainless and they never slip or crack.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> That is probably because the crimp rings are from UVAir. At one point BagYard used a small number of UVAir crimp rings and the exact same thing happened. It's just a UVAir quality issue, not a MT quality issue. Pretty sure the UVAir crimp rings are aluminum too (?). Typically we use zinc coated stainless and they never slip or crack.


Andrew, you are probably right. But when I took my MT's in, I could physically see a difference in the clamp size and tightness versus the one that MT did


----------



## mini man (Aug 4, 2011)

Is ur site dead? 
Www.mason-tech.com?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL

opcorn:


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

mason tech :facepalm:


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Beitz DUB said:


> Whats up with the masontech online store? Im unable to shop for any air suspension components, or put them in a cart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad I made this post when I did. Santi contacted me the next day and I picked up one if the last sets. They've been perfect in my car now for 50k miles. 
I wish MT could of met the needs of the air suspension crowd


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

mini man said:


> Is ur site dead?
> Www.mason-tech.com?


Dead? Mason Tech is long gone.... Prob why you had to get a thread from 2 years ago. 


Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------

